# 3 MONTH BAGGY CHALLENGE



## darkempress (Apr 3, 2007)

*ANYONE INTERESTED IN DOING AN INTENSIVE 3 MONTH BAGGIE CHALLENGE?*
*DONT WANT TO MAKE IT TOO DIFFICULT. YOU CAN BAGGY ANYWAY YOU CHOOSE. SO WHICHEVER IS MORE CONVENIENT FOR YOU, WHOLE HEAD BAGGY OR JUST THE ENDS OF YOUR HAIR.*
*THERE IS ONLY ONE RULE FOR THIS CHALLENGE. AND THAT IS YOU MUST BAGGY AT LEAST 4X'S A WEEK.*

*SO ANYONE INTERESTED YOU CAN JUST SIGN UP AND STATE THE KIND OF BAGGY METHOD YOU'LL BE USING *

*I'LL BE DOING THE WHOLE HEAD BAGGY ALL 7 DAYS OF THE WEEK *


----------



## jnicole (Apr 3, 2007)

darkempress said:
			
		

> *ANYONE INTERESTED IN DOING AN INTENSIVE 3 MONTH BAGGIE CHALLENGE?*
> *DONT WANT TO MAKE IT TOO DIFFICULT. YOU CAN BAGGY ANYWAY YOU CHOOSE. SO WHICHEVER IS MORE CONVENIENT FOR YOU, WHOLE HEAD BAGGY OR JUST THE ENDS OF YOUR HAIR.*
> *THERE IS ONLY ONE RULE FOR THIS CHALLENGE. AND THAT IS YOU MUST BAGGY AT LEAST 4X'S A WEEK.*
> 
> ...



I'm in!! I'll do the the whole head baggy at night, for 5-7 nights.


----------



## CaliJen (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm in! I love your hair...great progress! I will do full head baggy  6-7 nights/week


----------



## LaNecia (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm in too!!

I'm going for the full head baggy, 5-7 nights a week.  This will be great along with the HYH challenge!


----------



## Maa Maa omo mti (Apr 3, 2007)

Count me in.  If I can get results like yours I'm good to go.  I will do the ends baggy at night all 7 nights.  I'm trying to figure out how I can do it during the day :scratchch  I do have a lf wig but I don't have the applications yet till then at night will be easier.


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Apr 3, 2007)

Im in from seeing ur results...5-7 nights a weeks full thnx ladies for the tip of not using to much moisturizer and oil ill try that next time and like Vixxen said if I get too much moisture ill just do partial


----------



## darkempress (Apr 3, 2007)

abenyo said:
			
		

> Count me in. If I can get results like yours I'm good to go. I will do the ends baggy at night all 7 nights. I'm trying to figure out how I can do it during the day :scratchch I do have a lf wig but I don't have the applications yet till then at night will be easier.


*MAYBE YOU CAN USE A PHONY PONY UNTIL YOU GET THE APPLICATIONS FOR YOUR LACEFRONT *


----------



## nelli711 (Apr 3, 2007)

Well I was thinking about getting braids soon so I can't join


----------



## Maa Maa omo mti (Apr 3, 2007)

darkempress said:
			
		

> *MAYBE YOU CAN USE A PHONY PONY UNTIL YOU GET THE APPLICATIONS FOR YOUR LACEFRONT *


 
I was just thinking about that.  Actually I was trying to keep myself from going out to buy another product/item.


----------



## darkempress (Apr 3, 2007)

nelli711 said:
			
		

> Well I was thinking about getting braids soon so I can't join


*AWWW SO YOU WONT BE JOINING .....I'M SURE YOU'LL DO GREAT WITH YOUR BRAIDS ANYWAY. GOOD LUCK  *


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm in! This would rock with the wig challenge..... I'm thinkin about joining that one too.... lol


----------



## sweetpuff (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm in!
I started april 1rst. Thanks for the inspiration, darkempress!!
baggy whole head  more than 4x a week.

i'm still trying to figure out the right amount of moisture and oil.


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm in....baggying full head 4-6 days a week.


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Apr 3, 2007)

U know Im in there. ...been' bagging my whole head since last week,thanks to you girl my hair is soft and managable every morning ...will do so at least 5x a wk.  for the next 3mths


----------



## divinefavor (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm in this challenge as well.  I will baggy the whole head 4-5 days a week, it depends on if I'm wearing my hair straight or not on the weekend.


----------



## zora (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm trying to figure out the difference between putting a plastic cap on your head and putting a satin cap on.

Can someone explain how the plastic 'baggy' promotes growth as opposed to the satin cap.


----------



## darkempress (Apr 3, 2007)

sweetpuff said:
			
		

> I'm in!
> I started april 1rst. Thanks for the inspiration, darkempress!!
> baggy whole head more than 4x a week.
> 
> i'm still trying to figure out the right amount of moisture and oil.


*SINCE YOU'LL BE DOING IT ALL THROUGHOUT THE WEEK YOU SHOULD TRY NOT TO GO TOO HEAVY ON THE PRODUCTS, BECAUSE THEN YOUR HAIR REALLY WOULDNT GET ANY MOISTURE IF THERE IS PROFUCT OVERLOAD. SO A LITTLE BIT EACH DAY, NOT ALOT *
*HTH *


----------



## darkempress (Apr 3, 2007)

zora said:
			
		

> I'm trying to figure out the difference between putting a plastic cap on your head and putting a satin cap on.
> 
> Can someone explain how the plastic 'baggy' promotes growth as opposed to the satin cap.


*THE BAGGY HELPS WITH LOCKING IN MOISTURE BETTER INTO THE HAIR CUTICLE*


----------



## texasgrl (Apr 3, 2007)

I'll bite . I have my baggie in right now. I do ends only 4 days out of the week and the whole head 1-2 times weekly.


----------



## sweetpuff (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks for the reply , darkempress!
a little everyday it is then !!


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Apr 3, 2007)

Im in! I already baggy my hair during the day with my 1/2 wigs so this should be a breeze!  I don't baggy at night though, just whenever I have my wig on which is whenever I leave the house.


----------



## ddean (Apr 3, 2007)

Count me in!!  I'll do the the whole head baggy at least 5 nights per week.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Apr 3, 2007)

darkempress said:
			
		

> *ANYONE INTERESTED IN DOING AN INTENSIVE 3 MONTH BAGGIE CHALLENGE?*
> *DONT WANT TO MAKE IT TOO DIFFICULT. YOU CAN BAGGY ANYWAY YOU CHOOSE. SO WHICHEVER IS MORE CONVENIENT FOR YOU, WHOLE HEAD BAGGY OR JUST THE ENDS OF YOUR HAIR.*
> *THERE IS ONLY ONE RULE FOR THIS CHALLENGE. AND THAT IS YOU MUST BAGGY AT LEAST 4X'S A WEEK.*
> 
> ...



With hair like yours, I think I'mma try to do the whole 7 days, starting this evening. I baggied using QP Elasta Mango Butter as the moisturizer and Aphogee Fatty Acid Oils for the ends. Since my hair is really fine, I don't want to do the heavy oils too much. I do the Castor Oil once or twice a week but not everyday. Don't want to weigh the hair down too much. This is a great challenge that I think I can stick with. Thanks DE, and your hair is simply amazing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lennet93 (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm in! This is my first challenge, I'm so excited..lol I'm going to do the whole baggy method for at least 5 nights a week.


----------



## DCBrown (Apr 3, 2007)

Please add me, I will be baggying under my wig at least 5x a week. 

Great Challenge!


----------



## cat eyes (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm in 4 nights a week whole head!!!!!


----------



## RootPunch (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm in. At least 4x a week, whole head. Your hair is beautiful DE.


----------



## crvlngrhair (Apr 3, 2007)

Count me in!!!! Im doing the whole head thang 7 nights a week. Darkempress your pics are a true inspiration


----------



## Determined22 (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm in!  I'll be doing whole head baggie 5-7 nights a week.


----------



## Champagne (Apr 3, 2007)

Count me in too, ever since u got called out DE - I have been baggying every night. I just got my black castor oil so I will be using this to seal my ends. Can't wait !!


----------



## Incredible1ne (Apr 3, 2007)

I'd like to join...whole head baggy 5 days a week.


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 3, 2007)

I am in.  I will do it seven days a week.  I love it. My hair feels a lot fuller since I been doing it.  I need more info


----------



## darkempress (Apr 3, 2007)

*OK SO THE CHALLENGE WILL OFFICIALLY START TOMORROW, FOR THOSE WHO MAY NOT YET HAVE ALL THEIR BAGGY SUPPLIES TOGETHER. BUT EVEN IF YOU COME AFTER THAT YOUR WELCOMED TO JOIN.*
*SO THIS IS WHO I HAVE SO FAR, I'LL BE SURE TO UPDATE AS MORE JOIN*

*jnicole*
*DarkEmpress*
*CaliJen*
*VwVixen*
*abenyo*
*MissMadaam*
*Iluvsmuhgrass*
*sweetpuff*
*Cayeanne0622*
*patiencevirtue*
*divinefavor*
*texasgirl*
*Blackoutangel05*
*ddean*
*SerenityPeace*
*bkgirl0816*
*DCBROWN*
*CatEyes*
*RootPunch*
*Crvlongrhair*
*Determined22*
*Charmj*
*Incredible1ne*
*Trudy*
_*HERicane10*_
_*SummerRain*_
_*healthyhairin07*_
_*Aurora3140*_
_*pattycake0701*_
_*Sxyscorpio2k*_
_*strength81*_
_*Jovan787*_
_*MsJellie*_
_*Xavier*_
_*MrzLadyBuggz*_
_*Locabouthair*_
_*Lanelle*_
_*Nickie11*_
_*Sholly6*_
_*GoldenBreeze*_
_*TemiLand*_
_*eajayezu*_
_*jade998*_
_*Trudy*_
_*dicapr*_
_*Madette*_
_*Sweetlow06*_
_*CherryHair123*_
_*Tatiana*_
_*OneinAmillion*_
_*KissKiss*_
_*Tarheelgurl*_
_*Nycutiepie*_
_*GodsAnointed*_
_*SerenityBreeze*_
_*SexySin985*_
_*Cholet112*_
_*Catina72*_
_*RabiaElaine*_
_*Isis*_
_*Mystique913*_
_*Sowhut*_
_*bowney3ez*_
_*Luvableboo*_
_*Prettynina*_
_*henrietta*_
_*elaine07*_
_*maleucia*_
_*DivineInspiration*_
_*Keyanah*_
_*DDhair*_
_*rose2grce*_
_*Seraphim712*_
_*NappyParadise*_
_*klb120475*_
_*imstush*_
_*mytialpn*_
*amwcah*
*SwtnLow
SCARCITY21
tsmith
Mom23
Wheezy807
prettynappyhair
tytecurlz
Tenejita10473
lkOnyx488
locabouthair
jtsupanova
CARRIBEANDREAM
allybam
PixelLady
SIZEFOURARMOUR
gabby1
kandi1280
arm501
Mocha5
MissKriss816
jade3
ChicaCanella
MsCocoface
AutumnBeauty29
Sapphire74
Sar-I
KiniKakes
NappyParadise
SvelteVelvet
AllyBam
Rwanda
Key
jtsupanova
WillGWifey
tvwhatley
Birdie
StellaB
OnAHairQuest
MyNappturalme
xxxxcherishxxxx
SouthernTease
VSLADY
*


----------



## HERicane10 (Apr 3, 2007)

Started April Fool's Day....cuz after seeing your amazing progress...I AINT GONNA BE THE FOOL!  I'll do whole head 5-7 days.


----------



## Summer_Rain (Apr 3, 2007)

After stalking your Fotki and seeing your progress Empress count me in for a full head baggy 5-7 nights a week. Starting NOW! lol


----------



## Hidden_Angel (Apr 3, 2007)

when I wasn't in braids I did whole head baggying and my hair thrived! I loved it but right now I'm in C&G challange BUT once myhair can be put into a pony tail I well do this challange but  later down the road


----------



## healthyhairin07 (Apr 3, 2007)

sweetpuff said:
			
		

> i'm still trying to figure out the right amount of moisture and oil.


 
Me too, but I'm in!!!!  I'm so excited about this challenge, Darkempress.  Thanks for thinking about this.  I'm going to baggy my entire head at night, using a moisturizer then sealing it with an oil like olive oil.  I did that last night, and my hair was so soft when I woke up.  I'm also going to eventually get some black castor oil.

How much moisturizer is good to use?  I don't want to overmoisturize my hair.


----------



## darkempress (Apr 3, 2007)

Trudy said:
			
		

> I am in. I will do it seven days a week. I love it. My hair feels a lot fuller since I been doing it. I need more info


*HEY TRUDY ,*
*  WHAT EXACTLY WOULD YOU LIKE MORE INFO ON?*


----------



## darkempress (Apr 3, 2007)

healthyhairin07 said:
			
		

> Me too, but I'm in!!!! I'm so excited about this challenge, Darkempress. Thanks for thinking about this. I'm going to baggy my entire head at night, using a moisturizer then sealing it with an oil like olive oil. I did that last night, and my hair was so soft when I woke up. I'm also going to eventually get some black castor oil.
> 
> How much moisturizer is good to use? I don't want to overmoisturize my hair.


*I'M EXCITED TOO GIRL  *
*NOT TOO MUCH, I KNOW THAT SOMETIMES I HAVE A TENDENCY TO GET HEAVY HANDED ON THE PRODUCTS. SO JUST ENOUGHT TO MOISTURIZE THE HAIR, AND NOT SATURATE IT. *


----------



## aurora3140 (Apr 3, 2007)

I want in too ! Darkempress your hair is bangin' and your progess is so inspirational.  I can't start tomorrow because I don't get paid until Thursday and I need to buy some type of oil.  I'm scheduled for a trim on Friday, so I'm looking forward to really babying my fresh ends.  I'll baggy my whole head at least 4 times a week.  Hopefully, I can figure out how to keep my hair smooth since I usually wear a doobie.  The last few times I've baggied, my hair was poofy from being wet . 

Oh well.  I'll suffer wet hair if I can get results like yours Darkempress .


----------



## pattycake0701 (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm in!  I will whole-head baggy at night at least 4 times per week, starting tonight.  I saw your progress in the other thread and was amazed.  The whole head baggy is the only technique that has kept my extremely parched hair moist and has dramatically decreased the little bits of hair all over the place.


----------



## Sxyscorpio2k (Apr 3, 2007)

I've been doing it since I saw your progress in another thread. I'm currently in the wig challenge so this combination is perfect.


----------



## strenght81 (Apr 3, 2007)

Im in. I started about a week ago after being inspired by you, Darkempress.I plan on baggying 7 days a week, my entire head. 

I initialyy began baggying my ends, cuz  when i baggied my who head it came out wet. I finally understand what I was doing wrong. Cayene(Sp?) posted today that she removes all the air out the bag and ties a satin scarf on her head. That made complete sense, when the air is in the bag it's kinda like giving yourself a deep conditioning treatment, with all that body heat. The Key is to remove the air from the bag. Thanks Cayene. I am slow at times but when I get it I never forget it.


----------



## darkempress (Apr 3, 2007)

aurora3140 said:
			
		

> I want in too ! Darkempress your hair is bangin' and your progess is so inspirational. I can't start tomorrow because I don't get paid until Thursday and I need to buy some type of oil. I'm scheduled for a trim on Friday, so I'm looking forward to really babying my fresh ends. I'll baggy my whole head at least 4 times a week. Hopefully, I can figure out how to keep my hair smooth since I usually wear a doobie. The last few times I've baggied, my hair was poofy from being wet .
> 
> Oh well. I'll suffer wet hair if I can get results like yours Darkempress .


ONCE YOUR UP IN THE MORN YOU CAN TAKE IT OFF AND COVER WITH A SATIN SCARF. THIS IS WHAT I DO TO HELP ME SMOOTH OUT THE HAIR AND DRY IT, SO I DONT HAVE TO GO THROUGH THE DOOR WITH WET HAIR. 
 OR YOU CAN ALSO TRY TAKING IT OFF AT LIKE 4AM, SET YOUR ALARM CLOCK AND TAKE IT OFF THEN SO THAT WHEN YOU WAKE UP AGAIN YOUR HAIR IS COMPLETELY DRY


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Apr 3, 2007)

strenght81 said:
			
		

> Im in. I started about a week ago after being inspired by you, Darkempress.I plan on baggying 7 days a week, my entire head.
> 
> I initialyy began baggying my ends, cuz when i baggied my who head it came out wet. I finally understand what I was doing wrong. Cayene(Sp?) posted today that she removes all the air out the bag and ties a satin scarf on her head. That made complete sense, when the air is in the bag it's kinda like giving yourself a deep conditioning treatment, with all that body heat. The Key is to remove the air from the bag. Thanks Cayene. I am slow at times but when I get it I never forget it.


 
awwww...hahaha...glad I could help.  That's what we are all here for to share and help each other along this road.  Seems that DE set this whole head baggy thing on FIRE!!!


----------



## jovan787 (Apr 4, 2007)

I'M SO IN THIS CHALLENGE!!!  I was actually thinking about starting this challenge because of you Darkempress but I'm glad YOU started it. 

Ill be baggying my full head 7 nights a week.

Approximately how much s-curl and castor oil would you say you use in a night?


----------



## MsJellie (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm in.  I'm going to baggy my entire head 5-7 days a week.


----------



## darkempress (Apr 4, 2007)

jovan787 said:
			
		

> I'M SO IN THIS CHALLENGE!!! I was actually thinking about starting this challenge because of you Darkempress but I'm glad YOU started it.
> 
> Ill be baggying my full head 7 nights a week.
> 
> Approximately how much s-curl and castor oil would you say you use in a night?


NOT ALOT, I TRY NOT TOO USE TOO MUCH SINCE I DO MOISTURIZE TWINCE A DAY. SO I WOULD SAY ABOUT 2 SPRAYS OF THE S-CURL, AND A SMALL DROP OF THE CASTOR OIL


----------



## Xavier (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm in, 5-7 days a week full head.


----------



## MrzLadyBuggz (Apr 4, 2007)

I'll join. I will baggy my ends every night. I will probably go through the day too since I'm in the wig challenge as well.


----------



## locabouthair (Apr 4, 2007)

im thinking about doing this. i want to baggy about 4 times a week the least. but i probably wont do it everyday. darkempress if u baggie every night do u still moisturize in the morning? i figured if i just baggie at night when i take it off in the morning it will be moist so not need to moisturize again, u know? i have to remember not to od on the moisture cuz i do that sometimes and my hair turns into a frizzy mess.


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey new here
what is the baggy method?
and what are the intended benefits?


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Apr 4, 2007)

*I've been doing the baggy method using a plastic shower cap off and on for almost a year now (more on than off).  However, I must be very careful  to not ruin my edges (from the elastic edge of the cap). I mostly pull it down over my ears but sometimes the cap rolls up (which could lead to breaking edges ).  There is a little technique I use to prevent it and then I cover the whole thing with silk scarf.   

I mostly started this to prevent oil/hair moisturizer leaks (which in turn breaks me out) but I noticed extra benefits (extra moisturized hair the next day).   So, I'm in!  I will do this at least five nights (maybe seven) nights a week.*


----------



## Isis (Apr 4, 2007)

Lanelle said:
			
		

> *I've been doing the baggy method using a plastic shower cap off and on for almost a year now (more on than off). However, I must be very careful to not ruin my edges (from the elastic edge of the cap). I mostly pull it down over my ears but sometimes the cap rolls up (which could lead to breaking edges ). There is a little technique I use to prevent it and then I cover the whole thing with silk scarf. *
> 
> *I mostly started this to prevent oil/hair moisturizer leaks (which in turn breaks me out) but I noticed extra benefits (extra moisturized hair the next day). So, I'm in! I will do this at least five nights (maybe seven) nights a week.*


Thanks for sharing your experience with this Lanelle.  The clear, plastic conditioner caps (like from Sally's) could make a difference regarding the edges.

This sounds like a very good challenge. I'm going to experiment with the time I do this, perhaps earlier in the evening, then wear the scarf to bed.


----------



## nickie11 (Apr 4, 2007)

Count me in...I've been unintentional doing this in because I lost my scarf. But I do have a qusestion. Can I apply Boundless Tresses to me scalp while I Baggy my whoe head 7 days a week?


----------



## sholly6 (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm in baggy my ends, when I baggy my whole head I wait up with wet hair.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Apr 4, 2007)

I've been baggying since January (Thanks Chicoro), so I'm in too. 

I'm going to whole head baggy 7 nights/wk, and ends during the day.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Apr 4, 2007)

nickie11 said:
			
		

> Count me in...I've been unintentional doing this in because I lost my scarf. But I do have a qusestion. Can I apply Boundless Tresses to me scalp while I Baggy my whoe head 7 days a week?



I'm not certain, but I think you can. I use MTG, and baggy 7 days/wk. I've been doing it a few months.


----------



## TemiLnd (Apr 4, 2007)

Iâ€™m definitely in; I started on Monday so Iâ€™m already on it. Is it ok to still do the baggy will in braids or cornrows? I hope so.
I did a strand test before I started and my hair was dry and snapped easily. Iâ€™ve been bagging for just 2 nights and I did a strand test today and BOY, springy spring spring!!! AND THAT'S JUST 2 DAY!!!

Plus I am using ORS Olive oil and sealing with castor oil.
This is gona be a great challenge. I intend to bag my whole head 5-7 days a week.


----------



## eajaye2u (Apr 4, 2007)

Me too ladies---baggy the whole head at least 4 nights a week. Want that thickness like Darkempress!


----------



## jade998 (Apr 4, 2007)

I am in definately. 
Will do the whole head 5-7 days a week at night. I am taking my weave out on the 11th of May. Then I will continue by doing the baggy whole head but concentrating on my ends.

Can't wait to get the same progress like you.


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 4, 2007)

More info:  *I wanted to know exactly how do you protect your ends*.  How do you put oil on your ends. Sounds easy enough but I am *natural *and my hair is not long, its not like I can bring my hair around and put oil on it. I have to what?  Part my hair and take sections at a time and then oil them?  What I have been doing:  I use moisturizers like Curls whipcream or milkshake or just moisturizer and then I put the cap on I don't put oil on the ends. I did today I put castor oil on but I am so confused about the ends part.  The day you posted your picture and I spoke to you-- was the day I started bagging.  *For Real.* My hair has thicken up dramatically. When I get out of the shower my hair hangs down usually.  Since I started the baggie I have this huge fro going on. I have to comb it for it to lay down.  I actually had to stop and ask what is going on with my hair its much thicker then it usually is.  I put a plastic cap the kind you condition with and I put a Satin bonnet on top the kind with a band around it and Its great no problems I forget that I have the plastic cap underneath. My hair is so easy to manage in the morning. I also condition wash every day but since I started the baggie I have cut back, no need.  *GREAT CHALLENGE* *I am really Fired up about it*. I think its an added perfect thing for naturals.


----------



## divinefavor (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm wondering if I should be adding protein as well to my hair before baggying.  I don't want to over moisturized.  My hair does well with a balance of protein and mositure.  I am thinking about maybe also putting a dime size of the Original MNT on my hair along with the USC before putting on the plastic cap.

What's your thoughts ladies?


----------



## cutiebe2 (Apr 4, 2007)

divinefavor said:
			
		

> I'm wondering if I should be adding protein as well to my hair before baggying. I don't want to over moisturized. My hair does well with a balance of protein and mositure. I am thinking about maybe also putting a dime size of the Original MNT on my hair along with the USC before putting on the plastic cap.
> 
> What's your thoughts ladies?


Baggying wont make your hair over moisturized, it will keep your hair from eaisly loosing the moisture it has and getting dry. If you put tons of stuff on it then its a problem. I hae been baggying for a year and I haven't had to change the amount of protien I use on my hair
hth


----------



## aurora3140 (Apr 4, 2007)

darkempress said:
			
		

> ONCE YOUR UP IN THE MORN YOU CAN TAKE IT OFF AND COVER WITH A SATIN SCARF. THIS IS WHAT I DO TO HELP ME SMOOTH OUT THE HAIR AND DRY IT, SO I DONT HAVE TO GO THROUGH THE DOOR WITH WET HAIR.
> OR YOU CAN ALSO TRY TAKING IT OFF AT LIKE 4AM, SET YOUR ALARM CLOCK AND TAKE IT OFF THEN SO THAT WHEN YOU WAKE UP AGAIN YOUR HAIR IS COMPLETELY DRY



Thanks, that makes a lot of sense.  So, to be clear, I would wrap my hair as I normally would, add a bit of moisturizer and oil and put a plastic cap on it with a satin scarf on top.  Then, in the morning I would remove the plastic cap and replace the scarf, wait a while, and comb down my wrap after it's dry.  Am I getting this?


----------



## dicapr (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm in.  I've been doing this since I got braids.  I spray my braids with diluted conditioner and put a plastic bag on my head for about an hour before work. I then lightly spray them with oil sheen.  The braids feel moist and not dry.  I will do this 5-7 days a week.


----------



## mdette (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm in!  Planning on baggying my natural hair in twists for the next 3 months.


----------



## divinefavor (Apr 4, 2007)

cutiebe2 said:
			
		

> Baggying wont make your hair over moisturized, it will keep your hair from eaisly loosing the moisture it has and getting dry. If you put tons of stuff on it then its a problem. I hae been baggying for a year and I haven't had to change the amount of protien I use on my hair
> hth



Thanks girl, that helps a lot!


----------



## Bosslady1 (Apr 4, 2007)

Sounds like fun! I am doing the C&G method now so I don't think I can do this challenge! 

Good Luck ladies!


----------



## sweetnlow06 (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm in! I'll do the whold head baggy 7 days at night.


----------



## cherryhair123 (Apr 4, 2007)

Im in!  Whole head baggy for 6-7 nights.  Just permanent colored my permed hair on impulse.  Lord knows I will need the moisture.


----------



## tatiana (Apr 4, 2007)

Count me in! I will either do a whole head baggy or my ends 4x a week it depends on how I'll be wearing my hair.


----------



## OneInAMillion (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm in...

I haven't stayed on the wagon with too many challenges this year, but this is something I already do.  I'll baggy my whole head 4 nights out of the week, and I'll wear my hair down on weekends only.  This works perfectly because I workout for 4 days out of the week, so keeping my hair protected with be even better!

Thanks Darkempress!


----------



## Amour (Apr 4, 2007)

*Previously I was baggying my ends as I'm wearing a phony pony, but now influenced by DE's progress I am ALSO baggy my whole head EVERYNIGHT (except wash nights as I airdry)... so this challenge is perfect for me. My hair seems loads more fuller from it... cant wait to see the effects in 3 months *


----------



## tarheelgurl (Apr 4, 2007)

Count me in! This will give me a chance to perfect a baggy method. I have no idea what I will do or use so give me a day or two!


----------



## darkempress (Apr 4, 2007)

aurora3140 said:
			
		

> Thanks, that makes a lot of sense. So, to be clear, I would wrap my hair as I normally would, add a bit of moisturizer and oil and put a plastic cap on it with a satin scarf on top. Then, in the morning I would remove the plastic cap and replace the scarf, wait a while, and comb down my wrap after it's dry. Am I getting this?


*YUP YOU GOT IT  . BUT I USUALLY DONT WRAP MY HAIR, B/C IT CAN THIN THE HAIR OUT. SO YOU CAN TRY SOME NIGHT TO DO A BRAID TO LAY OFF OF ALL THAT WRAPPING *


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm in and I started last night.  I'll try 5 - 7 nights per week.  I do have a question.........What do you do with your hair under the plastic cap?  I had mine smoothed down and pulled back in a pony with a flexirod on the ends.  What are others doing with the hair underneath?  Are you just leaving it hanging straight back and are you still tucking the ends under? How is your hair *styled* underneath the plastic cap?  Thanks!


----------



## darkempress (Apr 4, 2007)

nycutiepie said:
			
		

> I'm in and I started last night. I'll try 5 - 7 nights per week. I do have a question.........What do you do with your hair under the plastic cap? I had mine smoothed down and pulled back in a pony with a flexirod on the ends. What are others doing with the hair underneath? Are you just leaving it hanging straight back and are you still tucking the ends under? How is your hair *styled* underneath the plastic cap? Thanks!


*I JUST DO ONE BIG BRAID, AND I TUCK THE ENDS UNDER *


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks DE!  That sounds simple enough.


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Apr 4, 2007)

nycutiepie said:
			
		

> I'm in and I started last night. I'll try 5 - 7 nights per week. I do have a question.........What do you do with your hair under the plastic cap? I had mine smoothed down and pulled back in a pony with a flexirod on the ends. What are others doing with the hair underneath? Are you just leaving it hanging straight back and are you still tucking the ends under? How is your hair *styled* underneath the plastic cap? Thanks!


 
Since I have twist in the front, I have the back braided and either tuck the ends or gather the braids make one big braid and then use one of my ouchless to hold it together, not at the end but above where my ends are. At night I take the ouchless out and just moisturize and seal my hair. I am all about babying my ends


----------



## God's Anointed (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm DEFINITELY in.  I started this either Sunday or Monday night and the results are phenomenal.  Anyway, i will be baggying my whole head every night except for the nights that i just washed my hair.  As of now i use S-curl and proclaim oil.  Does anyone here use any indian oils like vatika coconut, dabur jasmine, dabur amla or any others to seal in for their baggie at night?


----------



## Isis (Apr 4, 2007)

Can this work to maintain rollersets?  Has anyone successfully baggied their whole head with pincurls underneath and no frizz?


----------



## SerenityBreeze (Apr 4, 2007)

I am in, I am in.  Ladies, check out my fotki for an alternative baggy method! I think this will help me with my homestretch to Bra-Strap.


----------



## darkempress (Apr 4, 2007)

Isis said:
			
		

> Can this work to maintain rollersets? Has anyone successfully baggied their whole head with pincurls underneath and no frizz?


*IT CAN WORK WITH THE PINCURLS, BUT I CANT GUARANTEE THAT THERE WILL BE NO FRIZZ AT ALL. MAYBE JUST A TINY BIT, NOT MUCH*


----------



## SexySin985 (Apr 4, 2007)

I wanna be in on this too.

I am rotating between half wigs and phony ponies.

On my half wig day I cornrow my hair and put on a baggy and then my wig cap and then my wig.

With the phony pony I will just baggy my ends


----------



## Cholet112 (Apr 4, 2007)

Im in! My braids come out friday. I will be baggying full head 7 days a week.


----------



## Catina72 (Apr 4, 2007)

Count me in!! I will start tonight and I am doing the whole head!  I think I could commit to at least 5 nights each week.


----------



## Isis (Apr 4, 2007)

darkempress said:
			
		

> *IT CAN WORK WITH THE PINCURLS, BUT I CANT GUARANTEE THAT THERE WILL BE NO FRIZZ AT ALL. MAYBE JUST A TINY BIT, NOT MUCH*


Thank you Darkempress. :scratchch  I guess I'll have to experiment.


----------



## RabiaElaine (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm in.. I think this will work perfectly with my hide your hair challenge.  I can even baggie when I wear my clip-in weave.  I'll just take out the clip in pieces and baggie my head at night.

I'll try baggying 5 nights per week, whole head.


*Darkempress:*
How do you wear your hair in the day??


----------



## jnicole (Apr 4, 2007)

Isis said:
			
		

> Can this work to maintain rollersets? Has anyone successfully baggied their whole head with pincurls underneath and no frizz?


 
I've been baggying my whole head at night with pin curls.  I use a little moistuizer and oil and a little serum and I have little to no frizz.


----------



## darkempress (Apr 4, 2007)

RabiaElaine said:
			
		

> I'm in.. I think this will work perfectly with my hide your hair challenge. I can even baggie when I wear my clip-in weave. I'll just take out the clip in pieces and baggie my head at night.
> 
> I'll try baggying 5 nights per week, whole head.
> 
> ...


*HEY RABIA,
 I TRIED TO ANSWER YOUR QUESTION ABOUT THAT THE OTHER DAY THROUGH PM BUT YOUR INBOX WAS FULL. BUT I USUALLY HAVE LIKE A SIDE SWEEP BANG, LIKE THE ONE THATS IN MY ALBUM, THATS HOW THE FRONT OF MY HAIR LOOKS ON THE AVERAGE DAY. AND IN THE BACK ITS A PONYTAIL WITH A LOOSE BUN. LOOSE BEING THAT I JUST TUCK MY ENDS UNDER AND SECURE THEM WITH A HAIR PIN. I'VE BEEN MEANING TO POST PICS OF IT, I'LL DO IT SOON THOUGH B/C I DONT HAVE MY DIGI CAM AT THE MOMENT, BUT ILL BE SURE TO *


----------



## Isis (Apr 4, 2007)

jnicole said:
			
		

> I've been baggying my whole head at night with pin curls. I use a little moistuizer and oil and a little serum and I have little to no frizz.


Thank you Jnicole! I will be doing this then.


----------



## mystique913 (Apr 4, 2007)

Newbie, first challenge!! Count me in. I'll be doing this at least 6 night a week. BT is on the way.


----------



## sowhut (Apr 4, 2007)

Im in! i'll baggie my whole head for 5-7 nights per week.


----------



## br0wney3z (Apr 4, 2007)

Count me in.


----------



## Luvableboo (Apr 4, 2007)

I am in!!!


----------



## prettynina (Apr 4, 2007)

Im in too ,your hair is so inspirational . I'll do the whole head baggying 5-7 nights a week .I already started.


----------



## elaine07 (Apr 4, 2007)

After seeing your results, I would love to join in this challenge. However, my hair is weaved right now, so I wont be able to join this one. Please let me know if you do it again in the future.
*P.S.* Your tresses are beautiful! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Ladyhenri (Apr 4, 2007)

Most definately in. 
I doing a full head baggy 7 nights a week, and baggying my ends during the day


----------



## maleucia (Apr 4, 2007)

Count me in for 5-7 nights a week. My hair is already frizzy - I've given up fighting that battle. I wouldn't mind it being frizzy and long though!


----------



## Divine Inspiration (Apr 4, 2007)

Alright...I don't usually do challenges, but I'll try this one...3-4 times/week (every other night), whole head.

I've been doing this sporadically since December, and the moisture can't be beat. Anybody with dry or breaking hair should definitely try it.


----------



## aurora3140 (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks for the advice Darkempress!  I can't wait to start!  I'll try to alternate wrapping with other nightly styles, but old habits die hard .


----------



## keyanah (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm in!  Baggying at least 5x's a week.  I'm going to incorporate this with the HYH til July 4 challenge.  I'll takes some before pics by the end of the week and hopefully in July I'll see great results.  Good Luck everyone!  BTW DE your hair is beautiful.


----------



## DDHair (Apr 4, 2007)

I don't think I understand how to do the plastic bag bun baggie, can someone explain?  I will join the challenge, it's been years since I've participated in one.  My hair has been growing pretty fast with regular beauty shop appointments and hairobics products.


----------



## rose2grce (Apr 4, 2007)

_*I'm in!  I will baggy the whole head 5-7 nights/wk.*_

*Thanks *


----------



## Maa Maa omo mti (Apr 4, 2007)

DDHair said:
			
		

> I don't think I understand how to do the plastic bag bun baggie, can someone explain? I will join the challenge, it's been years since I've participated in one. My hair has been growing pretty fast with regular beauty shop appointments and hairobics products.


 
Checkout SerenityBreeze's foki.



BTW serenity great baggy alternative thanks for the info.


----------



## seraphim712 (Apr 4, 2007)

I really really want to join now since I've seen your progress Dark Empress. I'll baggy my whole head 5-7 nights a week. Best be time I stock up on some more plastic shower caps. lol


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Apr 4, 2007)

I am in, even though I have a TWA I will do the Whole Head Baggie Method 3-4x's a Week!

I will use My Homemade Shealoe Butter & Seal w/ A Castor Oil Mix until I receive my BT.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm in. Whole head baggy at night, 7 nights per week. Thanks for this!!


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Apr 5, 2007)

My advice to ladies....Just because someone had phemonial results doing the baggy method, as we are all aware our heads are different and grow differently. I say this because this is a wonderful method for maintaining thicker and healthier ends no matter how much your hair grows, so be proud of your results no matter what the outcome is. And some may find that baggying does not work for them at all, its all about trial and error right. Have fun with this method and try various hairstyles to keep your hair baggy'ed. I believe that we are all going to see wonderful results in July!!!!

If you haven't already I would definitely stop by Serenity Breeze's fotki and see her gorgeous method of baggying without phony pony's if you want to wear your baggy throughout the day and not at night.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Apr 5, 2007)

Okay Ladies! My shealoe sealed with oil didn't keep me moisturized, I kind of figured it wouldn't, I done the baggy method a year ago and forgot waht I used. So can I have some tips? My hair doesn't like oil on it but I can apply it lightly to my scalp so should I make a Conditioner mix spritz?  then seal lightly with oil? I know everyones hair is different but I just wants some tips and if they don't work then I will just try something else!

Thanks Ladies


----------



## darkempress (Apr 5, 2007)

NappyParadise said:
			
		

> Okay Ladies! My shealoe sealed with oil didn't keep me moisturized, I kind of figured it wouldn't, I done the baggy method a year ago and forgot waht I used. So can I have some tips? My hair doesn't like oil on it but I can apply it lightly to my scalp so should I make a Conditioner mix spritz? then seal lightly with oil? I know everyones hair is different but I just wants some tips and if they don't work then I will just try something else!
> 
> Thanks Ladies


*THAT SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD IDEA, MAKING YOUR OWN MOISTURIZING SPRITZ AND THEN LIGHTLY SEALING WITH AN OIL. *
*WHAT OIL DO YOU PLAN TO SEAL WITH SINCE YOUR HAIR DOESNT REALLY LIKE OILS, WHICH ONE WORKS BEST FOR YOU?*


----------



## klb120475 (Apr 5, 2007)

Me too! Whole head, 5 nights a week.


----------



## imstush (Apr 5, 2007)

Now this I can do at night.


----------



## mytia (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm in. I think that I'm going to alternate between whole head and just the ends 5-7 nights a week.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Apr 5, 2007)

Hello Darkempress! Well I think I will just make a Homemade spritz with my Coconut Conditioner,distilled water & just add some oil to my spritz I have a Combo Oil that has a Base of Castor oil,rosemary oil,tea tree oil, sage,sulfur & lavender, so I might just add some of that to my conditioner mix, My hair really doesn't like hair butters either but I use then sparingly and I don't know why, My hair will do just fine with a Light Spray moisturizer but for some reason I am programmed to think I need shea butter or some kind of butter LOL!! But my hair feels better when I use a spritz LOL!!!

But In the morning I am doing henna/indigo so I won't put anything on tonite, I just want it to be clean & dry so I will see how this works out and then I will continue with the baggy method.


----------



## darkempress (Apr 5, 2007)

NappyParadise said:
			
		

> Hello Darkempress! Well I think I will just make a Homemade spritz with my Coconut Conditioner,distilled water & just add some oil to my spritz I have a Combo Oil that has a Base of Castor oil,rosemary oil,tea tree oil, sage,sulfur & lavender, so I might just add some of that to my conditioner mix, My hair really doesn't like hair butters either but I use then sparingly and I don't know why, My hair will do just fine with a Light Spray moisturizer but for some reason I am programmed to think I need shea butter or some kind of butter LOL!! But my hair feels better when I use a spritz LOL!!!
> 
> But In the morning I am doing henna/indigo so I won't put anything on tonite, I just want it to be clean & dry so I will see how this works out and then I will continue with the baggy method.


*THAT SOUNDS GREAT, GOOD LUCK WITH THE HENNA/INDIGO. BE SURE TO POST SOME PICS IF POSSIBLE, I'D REALLY LIKE TO SEE HOW IT TURNED OUT *


----------



## amwcah (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm in!   I will commit to bagging my whole head 5-7x per week.  The exceptions are wash days.


----------



## SwtnLow (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm in. I had started baggying but slacked off. I am going to baggy my hair 7 days a week for at least 8 hours a day.


----------



## AllyBam (Apr 5, 2007)

Ok ladies...I am this is my first post and my first challenge. I am ready, willing, and able! Going to start this Sunday.

I am very interested in this challenge. I have been through the ups and downs of various lengths due to breakage. I have read all the posts trying to get a GOOD understanding of how bagging works. I think I got it.  

I have been wrapping my hair for a while and have noticed thinning.  DE, after my products, can I just do a lose braid down and use an ouchless rubberband for the ends with the cap and a silk scarf?

P.S. I am still trying to figure this forum out, so I haven't learned how to post pics and stuff. Will post when I learn.


----------



## darkempress (Apr 5, 2007)

*YES YOU CAN DO THAT TO LAY OFF OF THE WRAPPING. BUT YOU PRETTY MUCH SOUND LIKE YOU HAVE IT TO ME.*
*GOOD LUCK *


----------



## scarcity21 (Apr 5, 2007)

nelli711 said:
			
		

> Well I was thinking about getting braids soon so I can't join


 

gurl  ive been baggyin in braids since February.....u can do it 
IM IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MzOptimistic (Apr 6, 2007)

Okay, 

I have been thinking about this challenge since you started it darkempress.  I already do the baggied ends been doing it forever and it works...okay I want to try the whole head baggy challenge.  So tell me how will I do this?  What products to use?  Do I apply my oil and moisturizers to my whole head, pull my hair into a ponytail, put my scarf on, in the morning take the baggie off seal my ends, baggie ends, then apply scarf in the morning while I'm getting ready, take scarf off and go...Help me visualize this?


----------



## darkempress (Apr 6, 2007)

tsmith said:
			
		

> Okay,
> 
> I have been thinking about this challenge since you started it darkempress. I already do the baggied ends been doing it forever and it works...okay I want to try the whole head baggy challenge. So tell me how will I do this? What products to use? Do I apply my oil and moisturizers to my whole head, pull my hair into a ponytail, put my scarf on, in the morning take the baggie off seal my ends, baggie ends, then apply scarf in the morning while I'm getting ready, take scarf off and go...Help me visualize this?


TO MOISTURIZE I USE S-CURL, IT WORKS FINE, AND TO SEAL I USE THE BLACK CASTOR OIL. YOU CAN MOISTURIZE THE WHOLE HEAD, BUT TRY TO FOCUS MORE ON THE ENDS OF THE HAIR. AND NOT TOO MUCH PRODUCT WHILE MOISTURIZING B/C THEN YOUR HAIR WILL DEF BE WET WHEN YOU GET UP IN THE MORNING, AND THIS IS WHAT YOU WANT TO PREVENT.
 I PERSONALLY DONT LIKE SLEEPING IN THE PONYTAIL TO SLEEP B/C I THINK IT ADDS TOO MUCH STRESS TO THE HAIR WHILE ASLEEP, SINCE I ALREADY WEAR ONE IN THE DAY TIME I JUST PUT MY HAIR INTO ONE BIG BRAID ONCE I'M DONE MOISTURIZING AND SEALING. PLACE THE PLASTIC CAP ON, THEN COVER WITH SATIN SCARF SO IT DOESNT FALL OF WHILE I'M ASLEEP.
 I WOULD SAY IN THE MORNING YOU CAN TRY TO LET THE HAIR AIR OUT FOR A LIL BIT BEFORE PUTTING THE BAGGY ON AGAIN


----------



## MzOptimistic (Apr 6, 2007)

darkempress said:
			
		

> TO MOISTURIZE I USE S-CURL, IT WORKS FINE, AND TO SEAL I USE THE BLACK CASTOR OIL. YOU CAN MOISTURIZE THE WHOLE HEAD, BUT TRY TO FOCUS MORE ON THE ENDS OF THE HAIR. AND NOT TOO MUCH PRODUCT WHILE MOISTURIZING B/C THEN YOUR HAIR WILL DEF BE WET WHEN YOU GET UP IN THE MORNING, AND THIS IS WHAT YOU WANT TO PREVENT.
> I PERSONALLY DONT LIKE SLEEPING IN THE PONYTAIL TO SLEEP B/C I THINK IT ADDS TOO MUCH STRESS TO THE HAIR WHILE ASLEEP, SINCE I ALREADY WEAR ONE IN THE DAY TIME I JUST PUT MY HAIR INTO ONE BIG BRAID ONCE I'M DONE MOISTURIZING AND SEALING. PLACE THE PLASTIC CAP ON, THEN COVER WITH SATIN SCARF SO IT DOESNT FALL OF WHILE I'M ASLEEP.
> I WOULD SAY IN THE MORNING YOU CAN TRY TO LET THE HAIR AIR OUT FOR A LIL BIT BEFORE PUTTING THE BAGGY ON AGAIN


 
I just read your regimen in your journal and I have everything to use except the black castor oil but I ordered some yesterday....soooo I'll be using my kemi oyl until the castor oil comes.  I don't have a problem wearing my hair in a ponytail at night and during the day.....so I will continue to do that....I get no breakage at all.....What I do is moisturize my hair at night, appy healthy ends or mango butter on my ends and seal with kemi oyl, baggie my ends, and put my scarf on, in the mornings I take off scarf, mist my hair with dew, apply my bun cover/accessories and then I'm out the door with kids in tow I did the whole head baggie thing once before and I do love how it makes the hair curl up....so I'm in...I'm 1 week post relax so I know I can't over do it with the scurl and whole head baggie just yet cause my hair is too straight and it will definitely becomes too moisturzied and break off...anyway...girl, I'm in...after all that rambling


----------



## darkempress (Apr 6, 2007)

*GREAT GIRL  *


----------



## MzOptimistic (Apr 6, 2007)

darkempress said:
			
		

> *GREAT GIRL  *


 
I have one more question  Do you put the castor oil on all of your hair or just your ends? and Is the castor oil sticky?


----------



## GodsPromises (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm in.  I am going to cross wrap and baggie my whole head every night and baggie my ends at least 5 days a week during the day.


----------



## LaNecia (Apr 6, 2007)

Divine Inspiration said:
			
		

> Alright...I don't usually do challenges, but I'll try this one...3-4 times/week (every other night), whole head.
> 
> I've been doing this sporadically since December, and the moisture can't be beat. *Anybody with dry or breaking hair should definitely try it.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Just this week alone, I've seen my hair more moisturized as a result of baggying, I haven't had to CO wash to keep my hair from drying out during the week..


----------



## darkempress (Apr 7, 2007)

tsmith said:
			
		

> I have one more question Do you put the castor oil on all of your hair or just your ends? and Is the castor oil sticky?


*I PUT IT ON MY ENDS AND EDGES. ITS A LIL STICKY, NOTHING MAJOR*


----------



## Mom23 (Apr 7, 2007)

I've been thinking about this challenge and I think I will give it a try starting tonight. I will baggie my whole head 5 nights a week, using a moisturizer and sealing with castor oil. I'm on the hide your hair challenge as well, so this should help.


----------



## wheezy807 (Apr 7, 2007)

Count me in, i'll do the baggying ends @ night 4x/wk.


----------



## pretty_nappy_hair (Apr 7, 2007)

Dark empress your growth is insane. I want to try this. How does it work? Do you have to wash daily?


----------



## MzOptimistic (Apr 7, 2007)

darkempress said:
			
		

> *I PUT IT ON MY ENDS AND EDGES. ITS A LIL STICKY, NOTHING MAJOR*


 
okay thanks


----------



## darkempress (Apr 7, 2007)

pretty_nappy_hair said:
			
		

> Dark empress your growth is insane. I want to try this. How does it work? Do you have to wash daily?


*NO YOU DONT HAVE TO WASH EVERYDAY, I ONLY WASH ONCE A WEEK*


----------



## shimz (Apr 7, 2007)

Lanelle said:
			
		

> *I mostly pull it down over my ears but sometimes the cap rolls up (which could lead to breaking edges ).  There is a little technique I use to prevent it and then I cover the whole thing with silk scarf.
> 
> *



Lanelle, do you mind sharing the technique you refer to?


----------



## tyte curlz (Apr 7, 2007)

dark3mpress your hair is so PURTY.

I plan on joining the challange and incorporating some modifications with it i am on the crown and glory challange and HYH to july 4th so i will be back in braids shortly. mon or tuesday and i have been bagging for the past two nights and i have been applying a couple squirts of infusium 23 moisture and some 4 in1 oil, my hair isnt wet or anything in the morning its just fine i guess. im not applying that much of either bc some of ladies where saying that their hair was wet and i simply do not want that. i might apply a lil more just to get some consistancy. But while in braids (individuals) i plan on using WGO or BT along with the same infusium 23 spray and using saran wrap instead of a bagie and then tie with a satan wrap.i will do this at least 4 x per week. i am sure that the results will be great. 

Ladies what do you think?


----------



## Tenejita10473 (Apr 7, 2007)

OMG DarkEmpress!!!! Your hair is absolutely amazing me. If you can get results like that from the baggy method, I am in!!! I will do it EVERY night before bed. Thanks for this challenge.


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Apr 7, 2007)

shimz said:
			
		

> Lanelle, do you mind sharing the technique you refer to?


I am not lanelle but there is something I do that seems to work nicely.

I use the conditioner bags with the elastic in them.

to keep a line indentation from forming on my forehead
I use 2 cloth headbands
first I put on the  band.

then I put the plastic bag on my head and lay it on the head band

then I take the second head band and put that over the plastic bag and the first headband.

I have not had a problem with slippage, line indentation, or the bag rolling into my hair.  I baggy every night
I hope I was clear
later
Onyx


----------



## locabouthair (Apr 7, 2007)

ok i am in. i think i am just going to do baggy my ends overnight. i probably will do it 4x a week.


----------



## jtsupanova (Apr 7, 2007)

im in as well 5-7 nights a week full head baggy and maybe sometimes just the ends


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Apr 7, 2007)

LadyR said:
			
		

> I'm in.  I am going to cross wrap and baggie my whole head every night and baggie my ends at least 5 days a week during the day.



LadyR your everyday bun is too cute!


----------



## GodsPromises (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks, today I tried SerenityBreeze alternate baggie method.  I need to take pictures of it.  I like both ways because I can baggie my ends.





			
				Blackoutzangel05 said:
			
		

> LadyR your everyday bun is too cute!


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Apr 7, 2007)

LadyR said:
			
		

> Thanks, today I tried SerenityBreeze alternate baggie method.  I need to take pictures of it.  I like both ways because I can baggie my ends.



Please post that so I can see....im in the wig challenge right now but Im sure would love to rock that.


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm in but I'm gonna need some motivation because I tried doing this as a personal challenge and I fell off after a week or so.  

I feel like baggying is the only way to get guranteed results-so I am in for some more suffering! LOL  (just got off HYH april fools challenge)​


----------



## AllyBam (Apr 8, 2007)

OMG! Ladies, I was supposed to start on Sunday with the challenge, but I couldn't wait. I was to excited! 

Well..DE I must say my hair turned out so beautiful. It's soft and feels great. It looks and feels so healthy. 

The only thing is trying to remember the crumpling sound I hear at night  is the bag. LOL


----------



## Isis (Apr 8, 2007)

My hair looks so good today for Easter.  It wasn't wet at all when I took off the plastic cap and scarf and the pin curls seemed more defined.  My hair was slightly moist and after taking down the pin curls and tying it with a scarf for a few minutes, my hair was ready to go! 
LOL Allybam @ the crumpling sound at night!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm wondering if baggying with rollers is o.k., too? I rollerset using flexirods for the first two or three days after my Saturday wash.


----------



## Blossssom (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't know about this challenge but I hope you guys remember to remove the shedded hair every week, or you are going to have one hot mess on your hands!  

Good luck!


----------



## darkempress (Apr 8, 2007)

Isis said:
			
		

> My hair looks so good today for Easter. It wasn't wet at all when I took off the plastic cap and scarf and the pin curls seemed more defined. My hair was slightly moist and after taking down the pin curls and tying it with a scarf for a few minutes, my hair was ready to go!
> LOL Allybam @ the crumpling sound at night!


*THATS GREAT ISIS, I'M GLAD THE PIN CURLS TURNED OUT GOOD. *


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Apr 8, 2007)

Has anyone found a solution to the sopping wet morning head problem?


----------



## Sirens_Song (Apr 8, 2007)

I've never joined a challenge so this will be the first one for me. I baggied the ends of my hair in the past to great success. I was wearing a baggy all day with a phony pony over it. 

However, my hair has grown so much that I want to eliminate phonies all together and just bun my own hair. I think I'll do a whole head baggy at _least_ 5 days a week and see how much growth I can retain. I'm thinking I'll just baggy and bun with no manipulation of the hair. I hope by the end of the challenge I'll be full BSL. Fingers crossed!!! 

I'm in!!


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Apr 8, 2007)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:
			
		

> Has anyone found a solution to the sopping wet morning head problem?



Not all of us have sopping wet hair in the morning.  I know I don't.  Here are several suggestions that have been given earlier in the thread.  HTH

1. Use less moisturizer before putting the plastic cap on.
2. Take the plastic cap off a couple of hours before you get up, and tie your scarf back on without the cap.
3. Put on a very thin silk scarf before putting on the cap.

Good luck, girl.


----------



## *Michelle* (Apr 8, 2007)

Okay ladies add me to the baggy challenge, please!

Thank you to the lady who posted the 2 head band method...cuz before I read that, I was like how in the world am I gonna pull this off???  LOL!!

I think 3 challenges is about all I can handle...I'm already strugglin not to get a cute cut and some hi-lights  UGHH Pray for me y'all!!

ETA:  I forgot to add...I will be bagging whole head at night and ends during the day 6-7 days week.  I'm gonna try to rock some phonys for a few month.  I picked up a couple today, so thats a good start!


----------



## God's Anointed (Apr 8, 2007)

You guys, i just wanna say that the baggy method works wonders for mw so far.  I've been doing it for like a week and all i can say is that my ends have never looked and felt so good.  I was contemplating getting a trim in the next 2 weeks but i don't think i'll have to do this anytime soon.  I think i might just do this method until fall semester and hopefully by then i will be at BSL.


----------



## Isis (Apr 8, 2007)

[B said:
			
		

> Isis[/B]]
> _My hair looks so good today for Easter. It wasn't wet at all when I took off the plastic cap and scarf and the pin curls seemed more defined. My hair was slightly moist and after taking down the pin curls and tying it with a scarf for a few minutes, my hair was ready to go!
> LOL Allybam @ the crumpling sound at night! _





			
				darkempress said:
			
		

> *THATS GREAT ISIS, I'M GLAD THE PIN CURLS TURNED OUT GOOD. *


I forgot to say thank you Darkempress!


----------



## darkempress (Apr 8, 2007)

Isis said:
			
		

> I forgot to say thank you Darkempress!


*YOUR WELCOME ISIS, I'M SO GLAD THE PINCURLS WORKED OUT GOOD WITH THE BAGGY .*


----------



## taj (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Everyone!

I'm Taj, a new subscriber to the LCHF. I'm not familiar with all of the terminology.  Can you please tell me what "Baggy" is?  I'm interested in participating in some of the challenges and this may be for me.


Thanks!


----------



## aurora3140 (Apr 9, 2007)

Welcome Taj!  I think I can answer your question:

A baggie is either a sandwich bag used to cover the ends of one's hair or just a plastic shower/condtioning cap to cover the whole head.

I hope that helps and welcome once again .


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Apr 9, 2007)

Pixel Lady said:
			
		

> Okay ladies add me to the baggy challenge, please!
> 
> Thank you to the lady who posted the 2 head band method...cuz before I read that, I was like how in the world am I gonna pull this off???  LOL!!
> 
> ...


You are welcomed, I am glad I  could help.  I was not sure if I explained it clearly.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 9, 2007)

I have been doing the whole head baggie thing off and on since 1999. It was part of my radical hair recovery treatment. I broke it down.

Mahalialee's Moist Natural Wrap To Straighten Hair:
YOUR HEAD IS A GIANT ROLLERâ€¦â€¦â€¦DIAGRAM Mahalialee4

Section hair into about 8 equal sections starting at a part in right
front of head. (Diagonal part) Hold in place with large metal clips.
Then begin at the left front part and begin wrapping the hairr around
your head (think of a giant roller!!!), removing and replacing clips
as you go. May take 12-16 clips. Then take large long bobbi pins and
replace the clips with the pins, smoothing with your hand as you go.
When you are finished, your head should look like a ball of cotton,
with the the strands all going in one direction, clockwise, and lying
snugly against the scalp. Make sure that the ends are pinned down.
Check the back with a hand mirror. Then add your silk scarf. Tie in
the back and then in the front, taking care not to place too much
pressure on the temple area or tie too tightly. Your silk scarf is
your best friend!If you desire to moisturize hair without losing the
straightness, just do the above and put on about 5-6 caps (plastic
shower caps) over the scarf, and leave on overnight or three hours
minimum for maximum straightness. Take the shower caps off for about
1-1/12 hours before you take off the silk scarf and remove the pins.
By then your hair should be swinging. If hair is not as straight as
you like, repeat, but wrap in the opposite direction. The more you
repeat it the straighter it gets. 
This gave me the maximum steam conditioning without a doubt. 
Now I am doing the baggie whole head on my natural no extension cornrow braids till Christmas. I do my homemade sulphur oil treatment and any conditioning spray and then baggie up. Sometimes I do this 5 days in a row, either overnight or several hours a time in the evening or during the day. Which ever works best in my daily schedule. Hope this helps.


----------



## sizefouramour (Apr 9, 2007)

darkempress, your growth is crazy!!

i want to get on this...i'll be doing whole head baggy every single night


----------



## preciousjewel76 (Apr 9, 2007)

GoldenBreeze said:
			
		

> Not all of us have sopping wet hair in the morning. I know I don't. Here are several suggestions that have been given earlier in the thread. HTH
> 
> 1. Use less moisturizer before putting the plastic cap on.
> 2. Take the plastic cap off a couple of hours before you get up, and tie your scarf back on without the cap.
> ...


 
This is the key for me.  If I just put on the baggy first (before the scarf), my head gets waaaay to "sweaty".  Putting my satin scarf on first, THEN covering with the baggy, gives me the right amount of moisture without poofiness/wet head.


----------



## gabby1 (Apr 9, 2007)

Count me in


----------



## kandi1280 (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm joing the challenge waaaaaaaaay late but here I am.  I baggied last night and it turned out great.  I was really scared of having a sweaty head so like the one poster said, I took all the air out, pulled the bag tightly around my hair and pinned it in palce....and then put on my scarf.  

This morning my hair was slightly moist but not wet, after removing the bag and getting ready for work with just my silk scarf it dried perfectly straight ( I had it in a cross wrap).

4-9-07 Day 1 for me


----------



## Proudpiscean (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm in! I started baggying at night over the weekend and it's a keeper. I wake up with super moisturized hair- love it 
I will continue to do this every night


----------



## LaNecia (Apr 10, 2007)

kandi1280 said:
			
		

> I'm joing the challenge waaaaaaaaay late but here I am.  I baggied last night and it turned out great.  I was really scared of having a sweaty head so like the one poster said, I took all the air out, pulled the bag tightly around my hair and pinned it in palce....and then put on my scarf.
> 
> This morning my hair was slightly moist but not wet, after removing the bag and getting ready for work with just my silk scarf it dried perfectly straight ( I had it in a cross wrap).
> 
> 4-9-07 Day 1 for me



Better late than never on this one! I was the sweaty head poster and I'm here to tell ya, if you don't make your hair too wet at night, you're fine in the morning! I was soooo surprised the first, second and third days...

Thanks DarkEmpress for the challenge, I've been doing this EVERY NIGHT and I have very happy hair!


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Apr 10, 2007)

Last night I tied a satin scarf around my edges then put the baggy on and then tied with my satin scarf and I'm continuing to enjoy the outcome in the morning.  My only dilemna now is that I want to try pincurls but I'm thinking my hair will be too damp in the morning if I pin curl.  Right now its just pinned up or crosswrapped at night but pincurling will cause some of the hair to be tucked away and I fear it will still be damp when I unravel. Any suggestions?


----------



## preciousjewel76 (Apr 10, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:
			
		

> Last night I tied a satin scarf around my edges then put the baggy on and then tied with my satin scarf and I'm continuing to enjoy the outcome in the morning. *My only dilemna now is that I want to try pincurls but I'm thinking my hair will be too damp in the morning if I pin curl.* Right now its just pinned up or crosswrapped at night but pincurling will cause some of the hair to be tucked away and I fear it will still be damp when I unravel. Any suggestions?


 
I tried to pincurl my bang last night, using the scarf-baggy-scarf method you described.  My hair wasn't damp, but my pincurl was totally smooshed (as in FLAT).  And I didn't place the pins right, so it has indentations in it that look like crimps.  I guess it would work fine as long as you don't tie your scarf too tight.  Trial & error, I guess. 

On the plus side, my hair is so soft and shiny today, I keep checking it in the mirror at my desk.  So I'm not too worried about my flat, wrinkly pincurled bangs.


----------



## Mocha5 (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm late, but I'm in.  Will be baggying entire head every night then straight into a bun it will go...Your hair is beautiful, DE!


----------



## misskris816 (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm in! I'll baggy my ends no less than 4x a week.


----------



## jade3 (Apr 10, 2007)

I definitely want to join this challenge as well. I'll be baggying whole head 7 nights a week over my cornrows. I also baggy during my work out in the mornings. This challenge will work nicely with APL by June challenge.

I want progress like DE.


----------



## jade3 (Apr 10, 2007)

I definitely want to join this challenge as well. I'll be baggying whole head 7 nights a week over my cornrows. I also baggy during my work out in the mornings. This challenge will work nicely with APL by June challenge.

I want progress like DE.


----------



## Maa Maa omo mti (Apr 10, 2007)

I tried serenitybreeze's protective style and I'm able to maintain baggying my ends during the day also.  So far my ends has not been out of the bag except in the morning, and occassionally at night, when I'm applying more moisture.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Apr 10, 2007)

preciousjewel76 said:
			
		

> This is the key for me.  If I just put on the baggy first (before the scarf), my head gets waaaay to "sweaty".  Putting my satin scarf on first, THEN covering with the baggy, gives me the right amount of moisture without poofiness/wet head.



I hope it works for ILuvsmuhgrass also.


----------



## wheezy807 (Apr 10, 2007)

abenyo said:
			
		

> I tried serenitybreeze's protective style and I'm able to maintain baggying my ends during the day also. So far my ends has not been out of the bag except in the morning, and occassionally at night, when I'm applying more moisture.


 
I'm luvin that protective style............gonna have to borrow that soon.
Lookin good girl!


----------



## AllyBam (Apr 10, 2007)

Well...I am a little discouraged ladies.  I am experiencing some breakage. I began the challenge Saturday, but I had to have a perm. It had been since January since I had a perm and I could barely rake through it.

This morning, my hair didn't look as good as it had been since I started the baggying. erplexed It's dry and brittle looking. The ends are wavy almost kinky looking, but...they're not split.

My baggying products I use Infusium 23 leave in and ORS Olive Oil. When I just used the ORS Olive Oil the hair turned out beautiful. I can braid well, so I french braid my hair going down by back and use an ouchless rubber band. I use a shower cap and a silk scarf. 

I did a dry strand test and it snapped. When I combed it just before braiding it, I had litttle hairs all over my shirt. I wanted cry.  
Tonight I decided to just braid my hair down and just use my silk scarf. I compare my situation to a wet sponge. Maybe it needs to "dry" out. LOL I don't know. erplexed 

Do you ladies think I over moisturized and don't have a good balance going on? HELP! I don't want to give up, DE or any other members what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Apr 10, 2007)

Last night I didn't put any extra moisturizers on my hair. Just a light coat of amla and a pair of braided pigtails. I woke up and my hair was damp... not wet or sopping. BUT when it dried it was thirsty and crinkly... I added a little bit of amla and voila it started smiling again.

I just might be able to do this after all!  (yay!)


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Apr 10, 2007)

GoldenBreeze said:
			
		

> Not all of us have sopping wet hair in the morning.  I know I don't.  Here are several suggestions that have been given earlier in the thread.  HTH
> 
> 1. Use less moisturizer before putting the plastic cap on.
> 2. Take the plastic cap off a couple of hours before you get up, and tie your scarf back on without the cap.
> ...




Thanks! I didn't see this post! Girl that plastic on the outside would have driven me crazy! lol Less moisturizer was the key but I can see my hair being difficult around retouch time. I got it to work though (yay!)


----------



## Maa Maa omo mti (Apr 10, 2007)

wheezy807 said:
			
		

> I'm luvin that protective style............gonna have to borrow that soon.
> Lookin good girl!


 
Thanks chiika.

It's all because of Serenitybreeze, check out her fotki for instructions.


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Apr 11, 2007)

AllyBam said:
			
		

> Well...I am a little discouraged ladies.  I am experiencing some breakage. I began the challenge Saturday, but I had to have a perm. It had been since January since I had a perm and I could barely rake through it.
> 
> This morning, my hair didn't look as good as it had been since I started the baggying. erplexed It's dry and brittle looking. The ends are wavy almost kinky looking, but...they're not split.
> 
> ...


 
I'm not sure if I'm fully understanding when your breakage started.  Do you think its due to the relaxer or the baggy method.  If I were you, I would use very little product when baggying.  I usually put about a nickel size (maybe a little more) of moisturizer (NTM, Elasta QP Oil Recovery, B&B or Qhemet) and run it all through my hair. **note: I slather on a little more in my nape area because I'm trying to keep that very moisturized.  Make sure you are using something that isn't a protein (I think Infusium is).  Some suggestions on the wet hair situation has been to just baggy for a few hours in the evening before you go to bed then take it off and put on your satin/silk scarf as normal, use less products before baggying.  Be sure that you tie your hair back down with your satin scarf after you take the baggy off and give yourself 30 mins to an hour so that it can be dry.

Good luck, lady!


----------



## preciousjewel76 (Apr 11, 2007)

AllyBam said:
			
		

> I did a dry strand test and it snapped. When I combed it just before braiding it, I had litttle hairs all over my shirt. I wanted cry.
> Tonight I decided to just braid my hair down and just use my silk scarf. I compare my situation to a wet sponge. Maybe it needs to "dry" out. LOL I don't know. erplexed


 
Sounds to me (and I'm not an expert, LOL) that your hair might have too much protein.  That Infusium can be too strong for some ladies' hair.  You might want to try using a clarifying shampoo, then lather with a moisturizing shampoo (like Creme of Nature), and follow up with a moisturizing _protein-free_ deep conditioner.  Some suggestions are Nexxus Humectress, Motions Moisture Plus, Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose, or Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol.  Leave that on for at least 30 minutes with heat, rinse out, and style as normal.

Basically, it sounds like your hair needs some intense moisturizing.  I wouldn't recommend Infusium for baggying.  If you want to use a moisturizer with a little protein in it (if your hair needs it), I'd recommend Profectiv Breakfree or Africa's Best Carrot Oil Cream.


----------



## AllyBam (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks for the help!   I have been checking in every couple of hours to see if anyone responded. The breakage started after the baggying.  Before starting, my hair was just doing its daily sheding. At this point, I think that I OVER moisturized. Should I wash my hair and start over ? As you can tell from all my questions...I'm a newbie! 

This morning i didn't see as much "little hairs" all over my shirt like yesterday. I haven't put any products in my hair last night. I just did a silk scarf and went to bed. 

Do you think I need protein to stop the breakage? I think I have too much moisture going on.

Thanks so much for answering me. I am just trying to get this hair on the right track, so I can achieve my goal and succeed in this challenge.


----------



## Determined22 (Apr 11, 2007)

AllyBam said:
			
		

> Thanks for the help!  I have been checking in every couple of hours to see if anyone responded. The breakage started after the baggying. Before starting, my hair was just doing its daily sheding. At this point, I think that I OVER moisturized. Should I wash my hair and start over ? As you can tell from all my questions...I'm a newbie!
> 
> This morning i didn't see as much "little hairs" all over my shirt like yesterday. I haven't put any products in my hair last night. I just did a silk scarf and went to bed.
> 
> ...


 
From the responses above you, it looks like you have too much PROTEIN, not moisture.  I'd agree about the Infusium, I think using it everyday is giving you too much protein.  

I'd go with the regimen above and see if that helps.


----------



## preciousjewel76 (Apr 11, 2007)

AllyBam said:
			
		

> Thanks for the help!  I have been checking in every couple of hours to see if anyone responded. The breakage started after the baggying. Before starting, my hair was just doing its daily sheding. At this point, I think that I OVER moisturized. Should I wash my hair and start over ? As you can tell from all my questions...I'm a newbie!
> 
> This morning i didn't see as much "little hairs" all over my shirt like yesterday. I haven't put any products in my hair last night. I just did a silk scarf and went to bed.
> 
> ...


 
Have you checked out Sistaslick's "Hair Breakage 101" thread (sounds like you have)?  Based on the way you described your hair "snapping", I think you have too much protein.  If you're overmoisturized, your hair strands will stretch, then break.  Once you determine your hair's needs, I'd recommend clarifying and "starting over".  And be sure to use less moisturizer when baggying.  Too much can leave your hair feeling mushy and wet.  You may have to experiment a little, since everybody's hair is different!


----------



## GodsPromises (Apr 11, 2007)

Below is how I am wearing my hair today using serenitybreeze protective style. I am going to try your style next. I have my baggie on my end, my black stock on top and then clip up.





http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/BrooklynGurl/baggieclip.jpg




			
				abenyo said:
			
		

> I tried serenitybreeze's protective style and I'm able to maintain baggying my ends during the day also. So far my ends has not been out of the bag except in the morning, and occassionally at night, when I'm applying more moisture.


----------



## AllyBam (Apr 11, 2007)

OKAY! Thanks so much for the link to educate myself. I am going to clarify and start over. I got too exicted and got too heavy handed with it. I will admit it. When you are just learning, you will grasp at anything. I guess I am in the process of learning my hair. 

Y'all have been a big help. I don't know what I would do with out this forum. Wait a minute...I would be up in Sally's reading containers and swatting away the store manger from trying to sell me stuff I KNOW I don't need. LOL!!

Thanks ladies!!!!!


----------



## chica_canella (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm in. Just have to fin a good moisturizer (water based) for 3c/4a hair.


----------



## mscocoface (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow,

Here is another one I am in and didn't even know it. I do this with the wig challenge right now at least 2-3 days per week.  I have to do this during the day and about an hour or two before bedtime I take the bag off and let it air dry a little then put the scarf on for sleeping at night.

I am a rough sleeper so trying to keep the baggie on at night is not going to happen.  So I will just do this in the daytime and under my wig or hair pieces for now.  I have been using the baggy method weekly with my twists or wigs since January.  You can see the results in my siggy.  I also added more Ayurvedic products in my hair regimen in the last month or so.  Have been very pleased with the results.

Count me in.


----------



## Determined22 (Apr 12, 2007)

So I've been doing the whole head baggy for a little over a week, using ORS Olive Oil Moisturizer (the one in the bottle) and castor oil to seal, and then doing the cross wrap.  I was doing good until this morning, when I combed my hair into my bun and I had all these little broken hairs on the sink   Maybe I have too much moisture?  I haven't done a protein or reconstructor in a while.  Can I do protein and then henna (cause I'm gonna henna this weekend) or should I just wait for the henna?


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Apr 12, 2007)

Determined22 said:
			
		

> Can I do protein and then henna (cause I'm gonna henna this weekend) or should I just wait for the henna?


 
I haven't done as much research on Henna as I would like to but from what I have read here its a strengthening agent in itself. I would try doing henna this weekend and continue moisturizing, if you find that its still breaking then I would definitely do a light protein treatment. 

I am finding as well that my hair is doing so small breaking so I am doing my protein reconstructor this weekend, which I should have done last weekend. I never thought of all the extra moisture from the baggying meaning I might need to add some protein to my regiment. I was thinking of doing my protein treatment every other week but thought that might be too much, guess I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## jnicole (Apr 12, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:
			
		

> Last night I tied a satin scarf around my edges then put the baggy on and then tied with my satin scarf and I'm continuing to enjoy the outcome in the morning. My only dilemna now is that I want to try pincurls but I'm thinking my hair will be too damp in the morning if I pin curl. Right now its just pinned up or crosswrapped at night but pincurling will cause some of the hair to be tucked away and I fear it will still be damp when I unravel. Any suggestions?


 
I pincurl almost everynight when I baggy.  It comes out really nice.  The curls do get flattened but once I take them down, and finger comb a little they bounce right back into place.  I thought the hair would be too wet, but after I take the bag off in the morning and tie with a satin scarf my hair dries and comes out fine.


----------



## Determined22 (Apr 12, 2007)

Blackoutzangel05 said:
			
		

> I haven't done as much research on Henna as I would like to but from what I have read here its a strengthening agent in itself. I would try doing henna this weekend and continue moisturizing, if you find that its still breaking then I would definitely do a light protein treatment.
> 
> I am finding as well that my hair is doing so small breaking so I am doing my protein reconstructor this weekend, which I should have done last weekend. I never thought of all the extra moisture from the baggying meaning I might need to add some protein to my regiment. I was thinking of doing my protein treatment every other week but thought that might be too much, guess I'll just have to wait and see.


 
Thanks!  That's what I was thinking too...I'm just gonna be extra gentle with my hair until this weekend, and then I'll henna and hopefully that will strength my hair.


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Apr 12, 2007)

jnicole said:
			
		

> I pincurl almost everynight when I baggy. It comes out really nice. The curls do get flattened but once I take them down, and finger comb a little they bounce right back into place. I thought the hair would be too wet, but after I take the bag off in the morning and tie with a satin scarf my hair dries and comes out fine.


 

ooohhh thanks for responding!! that gives me encouragement!  I'm going to pincurl my hair tonight.  but since i'm going on a date with my hubby tomorrow night then i'm going to wait until friday night (after we get home) to baggy the pincurls.  too scurred to risk it. lol


----------



## LaNecia (Apr 12, 2007)

Determined22 said:
			
		

> Thanks!  That's what I was thinking too...I'm just gonna be extra gentle with my hair until this weekend, and then I'll henna and hopefully that will strength my hair.



On the henna, it should be thought of as a conditioning agent and NOT a replacement for your regular protein treatments. You MAY be able to space the protein treatments out more using henna but it should by no means replace them. I as well as others (Den1 posted a thread about this also) have discovered this the hard way (shedding and breakage).

Something else you may want to try do to help strengthen the hair without doing a protein treatment is garlic shampoo. Someone hipped me to this last year (Thanks *AGAIN* Classy!!) and I've not been without it. I don't use it regularly but it works well in a pinch.

HTH

Vixx.


----------



## AllyBam (Apr 12, 2007)

Is Nexxus Humectress mixed with water to make a spray good to baggy with? I was thinking about using that for moisture and seal with ORS olive oil. Trying to concur the moisture now since I got the protein down.


----------



## preciousjewel76 (Apr 12, 2007)

AllyBam said:
			
		

> Is Nexxus Humectress mixed with water to make a spray good to baggy with? I was thinking about using that for moisture and seal with ORS olive oil. Trying to concur the moisture now since I got the protein down.


 
I don't see why it wouldn't be.  You might even want to mix a little bit of glycerin in there, to help your hair hold the moisture.  Just go easy on the amount of spray you use.  It's easy to overmoisturize while baggying.


----------



## darkempress (Apr 12, 2007)

*I'M GLAD TO SEE EVERYONE IS DOING GOOD WITH THE BAGGY, I KNOW I'VE BEEN M.I.A FOR THESE PAST FEW DAYS. ANYONE ELSE THAT PLANS TO DO THEIR BAGGY WITH PINCURLS, IF POSSIBLE CAN YOU PLEASE POST SOME PICS SO THE WE CAN SEE HOW IT TURNS OUT. I KNOW SOME LADIES ARE CONCERNRED ABOUT PRESERVING THEIR CURLY STYLE WHILE DOING THE BAGGY *


----------



## naturaline (Apr 12, 2007)

hello! glad everyones lovin the baggie challenge! 

its so heavy iv been using full head baggies for over a year now- im a firm believer that it works! 

i love it because as a natural head after a couple night my curls are more big and bouncey hehe making it easy to style. Ohh and its great because i dont have a satin pillow (im 2 cheap 4 that). 

p.s a little tip... make a couple of small wholes in the bag if you dont want to sweat out all night.

BAGGIE FOR LIFE!!! 

xxx


----------



## preciousjewel76 (Apr 12, 2007)

naturaline said:
			
		

> hello! glad everyones lovin the baggie challenge!
> 
> its so heavy iv been using full head baggies for over a year now- im a firm believer that it works!
> 
> ...


 
That's a durn good idea!  Thanks, I'm definitely trying that tonight!


----------



## rwanda (Apr 15, 2007)

Darkempress I'm sorry I'm a little behind in all this whole head baggying, but I have been admiring your fotki and would like to know how do you style your hair in the mornings after removing the baggy.  Do you use anything to dry your hair before styling it, and do you wear your hair in a bob during the daytime?  Also what do you baggy your hair with a conditioner cap or saran wrap? Sorry for all the questions


----------



## Key (Apr 17, 2007)

Is it too late for me to join??   This will be my first challange.  I have been bagging my ends since late Dec. early Jan. and have seen an improvement so I wonder what I will see if I baggy me whole head.


----------



## jtsupanova (Apr 17, 2007)

Count me out I joined this challenge prior to getting braids.


----------



## OneInAMillion (Apr 17, 2007)

I just want to say I love this challenge!  

I just wanted to post for people who may have tried the baggy method before, but it didn't work out so well.  I tried the baggy method when I first got here and it wasn't really working for me.  Back then, I had overprocessed relaxed ends, but now that I'm fully texturized/texlaxed my hair is really crying for moisture.  I just put on ORS carrot creme, the the carrot oil.  Key: Don't overdo it!  Especially if you have fine hair, a little goes a long way.  I baggy bun using Serenity Breeze's method or just put the baggy on my head at night.  In the morning, or whenever I take the baggy down, my ends are mosturized (not wet or stringy).

To make a long story short, baggying works!


----------



## AllyBam (Apr 18, 2007)

My hair still ain't liking this baggying challenge. I haven't used a baggy since Sunday night. No breakage. My hair couldn't be happier. I did an moisturizing wash and condtion. Plus used two leave in conditoners (1 protein, 1 moisturizing) oiled and went to bed with out the baggy. I am sleepying on a silk pillowcase and my hair is thanking me.
I am not bailing out on you ladies. I am glad to hear that it is working for everyone. 

Right now, I realized I had over moisturized and needed a moment to sit on the sidelines. I am the coach and I benched my hair. LOL! 
I read Sistaslicks post and I think now, I have found my healthy balance. The stuff ain't falling out and I couldn't be happier. 
I still use protective styling. No heat. I like the air drying.
My hair likes the  mixture between protein and moisture, but baggying 7X day was killing it. erplexed 

I still use ORS Olive Oil, but can't get heavy handed with it. My ends love this stuff, but you gotta be careful that you don't get heavy handed and hunk it on. More is NOT always better.  

Everyone needs to keep in mind what is good for the goose is not always good for the gander. I think every lady has enjoyed getting to know her hair better. At least I know I have.

Since I am in the challenge, I reduced the amount of baggying days to 4, because if I didn't all my hair would have been on the bathroom floor. 

Take care ladies.


----------



## preciousjewel76 (Apr 18, 2007)

Glad to hear you got your moisture/protein balance under control, AllyBam!


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Apr 19, 2007)

That's what it's all about AllyBam.  Each of us has to take all the great information available to us and use it to our hair's best benefit.  Congrats on getting it right for your hair.


----------



## Missi (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm in.....I'm baggying all summer: i'm not in school so who cares what my hair looks like. I'll probably straighten it just to update my fotki.


----------



## empressaja (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm in I plan to baggy full head at night 7 days/wk and baggy ends during the day under a phony pony. I'm transitoning so I needs something to keep me from trying to relax. And right mow my hair is a mess breaking at the ends unbalanced in both moisture & protein. I AM SO IN.


----------



## Mynappturalme (Apr 21, 2007)

I know I am late, but I would like to join.  I will do the whole head every night and my ends during the day for the HYH Challenge.


----------



## thiccknlong (Apr 21, 2007)

Okay girl ! I'm in.

Baggy EVERY night with a moisterizer.


----------



## darkempress (Apr 21, 2007)

rwanda said:
			
		

> Darkempress I'm sorry I'm a little behind in all this whole head baggying, but I have been admiring your fotki and would like to know how do you style your hair in the mornings after removing the baggy. Do you use anything to dry your hair before styling it, and do you wear your hair in a bob during the daytime? Also what do you baggy your hair with a conditioner cap or saran wrap? Sorry for all the questions


 ITS FINE GIRL  , THE MORE THE BETTER. IN THE MORNING AFTER REMOVING MY PLASTIC HAIR CAP, I STYLE MY HAIR INTO A VERY LOOSE BUN WITH MY ENDS SECURED AND TUCKED UNDER WITH A HAIR PIN. AND I DONT USE ANYTHING TO DRY MY HAIR BEFORE STYLING, I JUST COVER IT WITH MY SATIN SCARF AND WITHIN THE NEXT 10 MINUTES ITS ALL DRY AND READY TO BE STYLED.
HTH


----------



## MyTie (Apr 22, 2007)

I know I am late but I will like to join. This will be my first challenge. I was already bagging the ends during the day, but now I will do the whole head baggy every night and baggy the ends during the day.


----------



## xxxxcherishxxxx (Apr 22, 2007)

Sorry I'm late too.  I'll be doing the whole head baggy 4-7 nights a week.  I'm still new to the baggy method and will be searching more threads for information.


----------



## ebonylocs (Apr 22, 2007)

Kind of a highjack:

But does anyone know where to find black castor oil, the REAL, effective stuff, in London, UK?

Pls post / pm me. Thanks!


----------



## PuffyBrown (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm in....! I'm in!.I hope it's not too late!


----------



## Bint Yusef (Apr 23, 2007)

Late but in!

Baggy full head at least 4 nights a week.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Apr 23, 2007)

ebonylocs said:
			
		

> Kind of a highjack:
> 
> But does anyone know where to find black castor oil, the REAL, effective stuff, in London, UK?
> 
> Pls post / pm me. Thanks!


 
sams247.com

LHCF also get a discount, the info is in the forum for vendors.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Apr 23, 2007)

Okay! I am back in I have my moisturizer and I have my Plastic caps and now I am Ready, I will do seven nights a week. Now I can Focus on this. I will Baggy my whole head at night.


----------



## Str8~Curly (Apr 23, 2007)

Iâ€™m late but I want in!!.  I just tried the baggy method last night and I am so impressed. I only baggyâ€™d my ponytail and this morning my ends are so soft. All I used was some B&B oil moisturizer and I had great success. I am officially a baggying from now on. I will do what I described 6-7 nights per week. I might throw in a whole head baggy here and there but Iâ€™m committing only to at least the ends.


----------



## sapphire74 (Apr 23, 2007)

I would like to join! I have never done the baggy method before, but because my hair is shedding too much I want to try it. Will it help for shedding? What do I have to do and what products do I use?


----------



## vslady (Apr 23, 2007)

I'd like to join too.  Is the main goal of the "baggy" to retain moisture or grow length?


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Apr 23, 2007)

vslady said:
			
		

> I'd like to join too. Is the main goal of the "baggy" to retain moisture or grow length?


 
I believe it is to do both.


----------



## KiniKakes (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm in gals! 

I've been baggying 3-4x per night for the most part, for the past couple of years.... I find that when I use MTG plus moisturizing the ends with ORS, my hair is so oily i have no choice but to baggy then put a scarf over it.  So joining this challenge just makes it "official"!!!!  Now Im gonna make sure to do it consistently.

Let's grow girls!!!!!!!!!!! Summer is coming, and that means hot weather = maximum growth!!!!


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Apr 23, 2007)

KiniKakes you are just too Pretty!

Here is what I am gonna do,I am gonna baggy 7 nights a week and moisturize with my Heavy Cream, On  Saturdays  I am gonna apply my BT to my scalp as an overnight scalp revitalizer only and baggy that, Then Sunday I will Shampoo & Condition and Go back to my Regular Baggy with my Heavy Cream.

So Saturday is for BT all day and night on my scalp Unless I have somewhere to go I will only use it on that Night. But I hope this works for me, It sounds Like a winner to me. LOL!!!!


----------



## autumnbeauty29 (Apr 23, 2007)

I know a sistah is late but I would like to join in!! This would be my first challenge. I have been reading through all of the posts and I'm still trying to get a feel for exactly *how* I should baggy. Do I use a specific oil or moisturizer? In what order? Do I leave the baggy on all night or take it out after a few hours? Should I wash it out in the morning or just wear it in my normal style


----------



## autumnbeauty29 (Apr 23, 2007)

darkempress said:
			
		

> ITS FINE GIRL  , THE MORE THE BETTER. IN THE MORNING AFTER REMOVING MY PLASTIC HAIR CAP, I STYLE MY HAIR INTO A VERY LOOSE BUN WITH MY ENDS SECURED AND TUCKED UNDER WITH A HAIR PIN. AND I DONT USE ANYTHING TO DRY MY HAIR BEFORE STYLING, I JUST COVER IT WITH MY SATIN SCARF AND WITHIN THE NEXT 10 MINUTES ITS ALL DRY AND READY TO BE STYLED.
> HTH


 
So by looking at someone's signature the challenge starts today huh??!!  I will get started I am committed to the ends first and I will probably throw in the whole head one night a week, but right now I am committing to the ends 4x a week. I see that you don't rinse out or anything you just style as regular so that means not to overdo the moisturizer of your choice. I may start with something I have like a creme....???? (is that ideal) and then see what everyone is using


----------



## SvelteVelvet (Apr 23, 2007)

I came in to see all the progress but looks like I can still join too since a bunch are just joining today.  Since I'm out of the braids I'm really excited to join these challenges!

Question, if I moisturize, seal, wrap, baggy, then cover with a scarf, then when I wake up put my heat bonnet on for 10 or 15 min. in the morning so that I can wear it out or pin it up without it being damp, is that cheating? Well, would I be cheating myself out of the whole point of baggying ya think? I know, I know, sacrifice style for health and length but is anyone baggying and then wearing their hair out everyday, or almost everyday?

I haven't used my BT since having my hair out because I only want to apply it to my scalp and not my hair, I'm designating Saturday or Sunday as my weekly wash day, (depending on whether I stay in the house Fri. or Sat. night or plan to go to church on Sunday). The night before my wash, I will moisturize, seal, and do about 5 or 6 cornrows going back, apply BT and baggy. Then a few hours after I wake I'll do my wash and DC. I'll do this weekly, hopefully I gain mucho growth in 3 months. I did enjoy applying my BT so often when I had braids, I hope I get the same results applying once week. Maybe mid-week I can do a dry twist-out instead of wrapping before I baggie and apply the BT then, yeah that's what I'll do. Sorry ladies, thinking while I'm typing.  Sometimes you have to sort things out outloud, I doubt I would have come up with this plan if I was just thinking it to myself.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Apr 23, 2007)

SvelteVelvet said:
			
		

> I came in to see all the progress but looks like I can still join too since a bunch are just joining today.  Since I'm out of the braids I'm really excited to join these challenges!
> 
> Question, if I moisturize, seal, wrap, baggy, then cover with a scarf, then when I wake up put my heat bonnet on for 10 or 15 min. in the morning so that I can wear it out or pin it up without it being damp, is that cheating? Well, would I be cheating myself out of the whole point of baggying ya think? I know, I know, sacrifice style for health and length but is anyone baggying and then wearing their hair out everyday, or almost everyday?
> 
> I haven't used my BT since having my hair out because I only want to apply it to my scalp and not my hair, I'm designating Saturday or Sunday as my weekly wash day, (depending on whether I stay in the house Fri. or Sat. night or plan to go to church on Sunday). The night before my wash, I will moisturize, seal, and do about 5 or 6 cornrows going back, apply BT and baggy. Then a few hours after I wake I'll do my wash and DC. I'll do this weekly, hopefully I gain mucho growth in 3 months. I did enjoy applying my BT so often when I had braids, I hope I get the same results applying once week. Maybe mid-week I can do a dry twist-out instead of wrapping before I baggie and apply the BT then, yeah that's what I'll do. Sorry ladies, thinking while I'm typing.  Sometimes you have to sort things out outloud, I doubt I would have come up with this plan if I was just thinking it to myself.


 
Hey I see we think alike!!  My Routine is almost like yours except I can't twist yet


----------



## SvelteVelvet (Apr 23, 2007)

NappyParadise said:
			
		

> Hey I see we think alike!! My Routine is almost like yours except I can't twist yet


 
Great minds I tell ya! I was starting to get concerned about what to moisturize with, I have S-Curl but I think I'd rather use a creamy moisturizer, which sounds like what yours is. I wonder if ladies are seeing as good results with cream based oil moisturizers as the water/liquid based moisturizers..

I have another question, is there such thing as using an alchohol free Shea Butter Oil Sheen to seal? Or should it drip? TIA!


----------



## SouthernTease (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm in. 
I'll start tonight.
I'm new tp LHCF. Just joined today.
I will do the baggy method 5-7 times per week!
Can't Wait!!!
​


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Apr 23, 2007)

Welcome SouthernTease !! You are gonna have so much fun with the Ladies on here, we are all Family!


----------



## darkempress (Apr 23, 2007)

*  I'M SO GLAD MORE LADIES DECIDED TO JOIN THE CHALLENGE  . SO PLEASE, IF THERE ARE ANYMORE OF YOU OUT THERE AND INTERESTED FEEL FREE TO JOIN...THE MORE THE BETTER .*
*I'M HAPPY THAT ITS WORKING OUT FOR YOU ALL SO FAR...AND FOR THOSE EXPERIENCING SHEDDING MAYBE YOU LADIES MAY NEED TO EITHER CUT DOWN ON HOW MANY DAYS YOU DO IT. AND ALSO USE A DIFF CCOMBINATION OF PRODUCTS...JUST PLAY AROUND WITH IT AND I'M YOU'LL FIND WHAT WORKS BEST FOR YOU.*
*GOOD LUCK AGAIN LADIES  *


----------



## vslady (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm in too.  Whole head baggy 5 nights a week with ends moisturized!!  I have to work on some pictures : )


----------



## CurleeDST (Apr 24, 2007)

Isn't this method similar to when folks were wearing curls and those plastic baggies all the time?  Many people's hair grew to great lengths with a jerri curl from all that glycerin juice and baggying.

Worked then, should work now.




			
				Hidden_Angel said:
			
		

> when I wasn't in braids I did whole head baggying and my hair thrived! I loved it but right now I'm in C&G challange BUT once myhair can be put into a pony tail I well do this challange but  later down the road


----------



## tallnomad (Apr 24, 2007)

I've been doing this for awhile.  Forgot if I officially joined or not, but I'm definitely in.  Wearing double strand twists and I sprayed with Shea Butter spray and then used Olive Oil one night to seal--the next morning, my hair was shining, moisturized and so lush.

Tonight I'm trying castor oil.  Hope I get the same results!


----------



## Str8~Curly (Apr 24, 2007)

CurleeDST said:
			
		

> Isn't this method similar to when folks were wearing curls and those plastic baggies all the time? Many people's hair grew to great lengths with a jerri curl from all that glycerin juice and baggying.
> 
> Worked then, should work now.


 

Good point.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61DRhl9xyYA


----------



## AllyBam (Apr 24, 2007)

For me, cream base works better. I can control what I use. I get heavy handed. I am from TX but live in the GA, so I always think more is better.  Which not always the case with baggying. I learned the hard way. After alot of breakage, products, and tears (LOL) I got my health balance. I can't baggy my whole head. I moisturize and seal my ends twice a day and my hair has never been better. 
I didn't like the ORS Olive Oil cream...it was too heavy. But it works well on my son's hair. It keeps his hair curly and shiny. I use the Hollywood Olive Oil cream with the green lid, not the liquid in the bottle and I seal with VO5 condtitoning headdress for normal/fine hair.


----------



## babydollhair (Apr 24, 2007)

I'd like to join this challenge too.


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Apr 24, 2007)

darkempress said:
			
		

> * I'M SO GLAD MORE LADIES DECIDED TO JOIN THE CHALLENGE  . SO PLEASE, IF THERE ARE ANYMORE OF YOU OUT THERE AND INTERESTED FEEL FREE TO JOIN...THE MORE THE BETTER .*
> *I'M HAPPY THAT ITS WORKING OUT FOR YOU ALL SO FAR...AND FOR THOSE EXPERIENCING SHEDDING MAYBE YOU LADIES MAY NEED TO EITHER CUT DOWN ON HOW MANY DAYS YOU DO IT. AND ALSO USE A DIFF CCOMBINATION OF PRODUCTS...JUST PLAY AROUND WITH IT AND I'M YOU'LL FIND WHAT WORKS BEST FOR YOU.*
> *GOOD LUCK AGAIN LADIES  *


 
I noticed I was shedding 
I starting using a little carrot oil during the day.  that seems to have helped.


----------



## toyztoy (Apr 24, 2007)

I would like to join I have been doing this method about 4-5 x's a week w/ BT & Vatika oil. (whole head)


----------



## 20perlz (Apr 24, 2007)

I am in. I will be whole head baggying 7 nights a week.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Apr 24, 2007)

Darkempress Did you use anything special to help gain that length? Like did you use a Topical Growth Aide? or You just let the Baggy & Moisturizer do it's work?

Thanks!


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Apr 24, 2007)

Bump Bump Bump Bump


----------



## *Michelle* (Apr 24, 2007)

UGH! I'm so struggling with this BIG TIME!!!  I got some good tips on another thread, so I'm hangin in there by a thread...LOL! Honestly I hate it though LOL!


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Apr 25, 2007)

How is everybody doing? Pixel Lady you will do just fine!!


----------



## HERicane10 (Apr 25, 2007)

Did the whole head baggy on my 12 year old daughter...and WOW! She has very, very, did I say very thick hair, that's usually pretty dry. Well not any more, baby! I moisturized her hair and ends THOROUGHLY with my Cantu moisterizer & Castor oil mix & this morining........SILKY, SOFT hair fell outta that baggy and laid so neatly passed her shoulders!   She was in love!  Thanks Darkempress! Your new pledgie thanks u too!


----------



## autumnbeauty29 (Apr 25, 2007)

Check out my baggying method in my signature!  

I baggyed my 3 ponytails at first, took my long bath, then I did my pincurls (with my white sponge rollers) and decided hey what the heck lets see if I can baggy that?! I rolled my hair up put my silk scarf on then put the shower cap on top, then put another larger silk scarf tie on top of the shower cap and this morning I have amazing results No shedding at all and I love the way my hair is so silky. 

At first it was a little damp but I gave it some time tobreathe before doing my pincurls and I am truly impressed and loving the results. I may up the notch to at 5-6x per week


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Apr 25, 2007)

ok, i'm late on joining this challange, but its all good since i've been baggying my hair with oils and moisturizers on and off again nightly since january. I get consistant for a few weeks, and then for a week or two i'll skip baggying and just sleep in my bonnet (not for any particular reason, when i'm not bagging, its because i'm lazy, thats all ) I've noticed a lot of growth from doing this (when i'm consistant). The hair in the back seems to be thickening up very well and over all, the health of my hair is improved. I think i need to get back consistant for at least 3 months!!!


----------



## autumnbeauty29 (Apr 25, 2007)

Question:
For those of you who baggy the whole head how do you do this? Do you moisturize and seal the ends and then wrap /or cross wrap the hair and then put on baggy and scarf (or vice versa)???? I am wanting to do my whole head for now until I go to bed but have no clue how to do it


----------



## AllyBam (Apr 25, 2007)

autumnbeauty29 said:
			
		

> Question:
> For those of you who baggy the whole head how do you do this? Do you moisturize and seal the ends and then wrap /or cross wrap the hair and then put on baggy and scarf (or vice versa)???? I am wanting to do my whole head for now until I go to bed but have no clue how to do it


You sound like you got it. I try not to make my baggying process difficult or stressful. I have a husband and a 4 year old for that! LOL 
One poster said she puts slits in her cap to get rid of the moisture that builds up overnight.
DE suggested not to wrap because it thins the hair. I plat mine down after i've used my products, put the baggy on (get the air out), tie on my silk scarf and go bed! Don't worry about the crumpling sound. LOL. The first couple of nights I had to remind myself that it was the baggy and not some critter that made his way into my house. 

Take care and good luck!


----------



## darkempress (Apr 25, 2007)

NappyParadise said:
			
		

> Darkempress Did you use anything special to help gain that length? Like did you use a Topical Growth Aide? or You just let the Baggy & Moisturizer do it's work?
> 
> Thanks!


NO I JUST HAVE REALLY FAST GROWTH. BAGGYING HAS HELPED ME TO KEEP MY ENDS IN SHAPE AND ALSO KEEP THE HAIR MOISTURIZED, BUT AS GROWTH AIDS GO I DONT USE ANY B/C I'M NOT GOOD AT REMEMBERING TO TAKE VITS OR PUTTING  TOPICAL AIDS....SO I JUST STICK TO THE BASICS


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank You! I hope to have as much success as you did, I have no problem putting the baggy on at night LOL!!!!!!


----------



## queenbee8687 (Apr 26, 2007)

Every single day iwear my hair in the same style.  I was wondering after reading one post if i have been doing the baggying method...I always moisturise my ends and 2 or 3  plait a french plaits when i get to the end i remoisturise it then(which has now been taking longer)i twist it back up inside the braid so there is no hair hanging out....is this the baggying method?


----------



## amwcah (Apr 26, 2007)

queenbee8687 said:
			
		

> Every single day iwear my hair in the same style. I was wondering after reading one post if i have been doing the baggying method...I always moisturise my ends and 2 or 3 plait a french plaits when i get to the end i remoisturise it then(which has now been taking longer)i twist it back up inside the braid so there is no hair hanging out....is this the baggying method?


 
Queenbee8687~You are ALMOST there.  To make the baggy method complete you need to actual bag the head by covering your hair with a plastic cap or saran wrap(some ladies use this).


----------



## autumnbeauty29 (Apr 26, 2007)

AllyBam said:
			
		

> You sound like you got it. I try not to make my baggying process difficult or stressful. I have a husband and a 4 year old for that! LOL
> One poster said she puts slits in her cap to get rid of the moisture that builds up overnight.
> DE suggested not to wrap because it thins the hair. I plat mine down after i've used my products, put the baggy on (get the air out), tie on my silk scarf and go bed! Don't worry about the crumpling sound. LOL. The first couple of nights I had to remind myself that it was the baggy and not some critter that made his way into my house.
> 
> Take care and good luck!


 
Girl I try my best not to make it difficult and try not to over moisturize because sometimes I _can_ get heavy handed. Right now I am wearing my hair in curls (rolled up at night with long white sponge rollers and I sleep with the baggy on). I remember what you ladies said about wrapping breaking the hair so this works great for me and I am still able to do my style. This works great because I'm able to do baggying and incorporate my style 

Oh yeah.. the crumpling sound took some getting used to for me too LOL


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Apr 26, 2007)

Okay I am having the itchies so my hair must be growing sumthin fierce!!!! I am going on day 4 and I feel great LOL!!!!!! It is becoming a habit now if I could exercise to be that way LOL!!!!!!!!

Anyone else got the itchies from the baggy method?


----------



## Tamrin (Apr 26, 2007)

I know its late but Im willing to try the baggie challange. I will baggie do it 5 days a week. i will altenate between the bun and the whole head.


----------



## autumnbeauty29 (Apr 26, 2007)

NappyParadise said:
			
		

> Okay I am having the itchies so my hair must be growing sumthin fierce!!!! I am going on day 4 and I feel great LOL!!!!!! It is becoming a habit now if I could exercise to be that way LOL!!!!!!!!
> 
> Anyone else got the itchies from the baggy method?


 
Mine is itching also!.. but I only poo or cowash once a week so that may be the reason. I am thinking about cowashing tomorrow before my clarifying poo on tuesday.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Apr 27, 2007)

I will join...
I will do this 7days a week...
Your growth is amazing Dark!


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Apr 27, 2007)

So far so good! This Baggy method is a charm LOL!! Iwent to the BSS And found me some Plastic Caps without the stretchy band and I was so happy because that stretchy band was driving me crazy LOL!! & they were a Little Pricey because they were 4 for $1.00 so you know these will be Re-usable just like the others, I tried the Plastic Grocery Bags but they were to big for my Head and I just couldn't get it right LOL!!!!

But my hair is soft and when I went outside it was just Full of Sheen!!!!


----------



## autumnbeauty29 (Apr 27, 2007)

NappyParadise said:
			
		

> So far so good! This Baggy method is a charm LOL!! Iwent to the BSS And found me some Plastic Caps without the stretchy band and I was so happy because that stretchy band was driving me crazy LOL!! & they were a Little Pricey because they were 4 for $1.00
> But my hair is soft and when I went outside it was just Full of Sheen!!!!


 
WHERE DID YOU FIND THE ONES WITHOUT THE STRETCHIES??? Its killing me too

On another note I've done it 3 days this week and today LOL when I took my hair down I had to laugh at myself I must have stuck both my hands in that oil moisturizer and castor last night because my hair was a drippy gooey mess My boyfriend and I both looked and said at the same time "that looks like a jherri curl!!"

this week I was wearing the style in my avatar rolled on sponge rollers also. So I'm guessing I am either using the wrong products (picture below) or I am using too much....


----------



## autumnbeauty29 (Apr 28, 2007)

bumping!!
No longer applies because I changed my avatar--but I still want to know if I'm doing something wrong


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Apr 28, 2007)

Hey Autummbeauty29! I found them at A Beauty Supply Store, they were'nt in a package at all you just pick up 4 for $1.00 I was looking for the Regular Plastic caps and I just happen to see them on the bottom shelf LOL!! But I read that some women use Plastic grocery bags LOL!!!


----------



## DarkAngell (Apr 29, 2007)

i have few questions . ive checked other baggy posts and stil havent found. please help .id LOVE to do this challenge but i know nothing about baggying lol

- i onyl have evoo, jojoba, and ORS olive oil lotion at home. can i use these? which is best?

- do you wash this out in the morning? or just style as usual?

- can i use the same product everytime? change it up?

- directly on hair? or in the cap?

-certain style underneath cap?


----------



## love2alicia (Apr 29, 2007)

NappyParadise said:
			
		

> I am in, even though I have a TWA I will do the Whole Head Baggie Method 3-4x's a Week!
> 
> I will use My Homemade Shealoe Butter & Seal w/ A Castor Oil Mix until I receive my BT.


 
 I have a lil fro too ! My fros about 2 1/2 inches in most places, whats yours at??


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Apr 29, 2007)

love2alicia said:
			
		

> I have a lil fro too ! My fros about 2 1/2 inches in most places, whats yours at??


 
Hey!!!  Mine is probably right at 2 inches and the Shea butter/castor oil did not work at all, so I have been using S-Curl spray and it gives great moisture, I just spray a little water and add some, The baggy method is working and after a week I can see a difference in the Thickness and my sides growing in, I just want to keep it basic, I also CW every other day so It is great LOL!!!


----------



## DarkAngell (Apr 29, 2007)

LilMorenita said:
			
		

> i have few questions . ive checked other baggy posts and stil havent found. please help .id LOVE to do this challenge but i know nothing about baggying lol
> 
> - i onyl have evoo, jojoba, and ORS olive oil lotion at home. can i use these? which is best?
> 
> ...




bumping...


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Apr 29, 2007)

What I do is use my Moisturizer then put my baggy on and then wrap my scarf around that. You can use whatever moisturizer you like and you can also wash it out in the morning if you like, The key is to keep moisture in the hair, You can use the same product every time or switch it up if you like, I think the only rules are just try to baggy 4-7x's a week. You can style as usual, Also don't use too much moisturizer because then you can overmoisturize and that might not be too good for your hair.

Are you Natural or Relaxed?


----------



## DarkAngell (Apr 29, 2007)

NappyParadise said:
			
		

> What I do is use my Moisturizer then put my baggy on and then wrap my scarf around that. You can use whatever moisturizer you like and you can also wash it out in the morning if you like, The key is to keep moisture in the hair, You can use the same product every time or switch it up if you like, I think the only rules are just try to baggy 4-7x's a week. You can style as usual, Also don't use too much moisturizer because then you can overmoisturize and that might not be too good for your hair.
> 
> Are you Natural or Relaxed?



Ill join 

Is evoo 4 nights a week too much moisturizer ( whole head)?
i am transitioning and have about 1 1/2 inches of NG.
How does baggying help the rate of growth?


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Apr 29, 2007)

No i don't think that is too much oil because alot of people will moisturize their hair and then seal it with oil, I do the Whole Head Baggy, I think it helps with growth by getting moisture all the way into the Hair shaft and by protecting your ends to help keep them from breaking off.


----------



## love2alicia (Apr 29, 2007)

NappyParadise said:
			
		

> Hey!!! Mine is probably right at 2 inches and the Shea butter/castor oil did not work at all, so I have been using S-Curl spray and it gives great moisture, I just spray a little water and add some, The baggy method is working and after a week I can see a difference in the Thickness and my sides growing in, I just want to keep it basic, I also CW every other day so It is great LOL!!!


 
 Aww! I threw away a full bottle of Scurl the other day as I was suspicious of the contents .
 It did work for me when I was younger to grow it but I saw alchohol in the ingredients and wasnt sure. I may get another one just to use over night though. It has humectants that makes your hair really moist.

 I just ordered some Black castor oil although I'll probably just use that to seal the moisture in. How do you get your hair so shiny??? 
 How long you been natural?


----------



## love2alicia (Apr 29, 2007)

By the way is is the Scurl in the white bottle and Blue writing or the silver bottle??


----------



## autumnbeauty29 (Apr 29, 2007)

NappyParadise said:
			
		

> Hey Autummbeauty29! I found them at A Beauty Supply Store, they were'nt in a package at all you just pick up 4 for $1.00 I was looking for the Regular Plastic caps and I just happen to see them on the bottom shelf LOL!! But I read that some women use Plastic grocery bags LOL!!!


 
I went on a hair product spree yesterday LOL... I asked the couple at the counter if they knew of them and I was given this strange look but I still looked around the store and I didnt see them so I may try again next week. Actually I tried rolling it back again so it wont bother me that much.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Apr 29, 2007)

I have been using the S-Curl Texturizing Spray in the Blue and gray bottle the other one works good to, At first It didn't work for me because I wasn't using enough then I used alittle more and it gave me good softness and my hair had sheen to it LOL!!! This is my 3rd time going Natural because I had no patience at the start, I wasn't worried about my Texture I was frustrated because of Styles I wanted my Twa to grow out long within 6 months and we know that wasn't gonna happen LOL!! So I relaxed it and then the next month I cut it off, but Now I have more Patience and I am jus letting it do it's thing, I get great growth and it grows fast but I was just impaitient, I too was thinking about that Black Castor Oil, when you use it Tell me how it works for you. But I love my Natural Hair and Texture, I feel so good about my hair and I Love CW it Daily because my Hair smells so good, Just last night my Husband was saying how good my hair smelled LOL!!!


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Apr 29, 2007)

autumnbeauty29 said:
			
		

> I went on a hair product spree yesterday LOL... I asked the couple at the counter if they knew of them and I was given this strange look but I still looked around the store and I didnt see them so I may try again next week. Actually I tried rolling it back again so it wont bother me that much.


 
Next Time when I go I will get some Extra and just mail you some if you don't find it, Have you tried searching online? I am sure you can find some there LOL!!!! I like them they work fine I hope you find them, if not give that plastic grocery bag a try, I might do that myself to save money


----------



## DarkAngell (Apr 29, 2007)

im taking a ride to the BSS. any suggestions before i go?


----------



## love2alicia (Apr 29, 2007)

*I feel so good about my hair and I Love CW it Daily because my Hair smells so good, Just last night my Husband was saying how good my hair smelled LOL!!!*

Ha, my boyfriends always going on about my TWA and hes White lol!. When I ask him what hes been thinking about me at work its often about my fro or me in my pink baggy! Its nice to have a supportive partner.

 I dont know what I would call my hair because I straightened it with kiddie relaxer for less than the recommended time. Its sprung back nappy as Ive never straightened it properly. I am in love with it and cant wait for my first scrapped up afro puff  Enjoying the short style too though because luckily I have the face shape to carry it off for now.

 Have you read Hair Story??? I like this transition video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfwFSCVElHM


----------



## autumnbeauty29 (Apr 29, 2007)

NAPPY--, I'm going to look again but if I don't find I'll def give you a heads up so you can get me a few and I'll PM you  thanks

LOVE2-- yes it is nice to have a supportive partner LOL..my bf sat here last night and listened to me go on and on about how bought a bunch of hair products and was really excited to try then and about 10 minutes later he said "you know you have been talking about hair for about 20 min boo"  Hey yanno I'm excited to get my hair back healthy --- not to mention a few days ago I put too much moisturizer into my baggying method and it came out looking like a dayum jherri curl


----------



## AllyBam (Apr 30, 2007)

Okay, the hair is great, but I am noticing excessive shedding. I am not seeing the little hairs all over the place. Everytime I comb I am seeing the long hairs.
The hair is not damaged, but I cannot seem to stop the shedding. Is anyone else seeing this problem. If so, what did you use to stop the shedding?


----------



## lucy (Apr 30, 2007)

okay, I want to do this, but Im not exactly sure how.  Can someone explain just what baggying is.  I gather that it is moisturizing and then sleeping with a cap on.  How is the hair under the cap, and what do you do in the morning?  Please pardon my ignorance, as I am very new here and dont know much about any of this stuff.


----------



## love2alicia (Apr 30, 2007)

lucy said:
			
		

> okay, I want to do this, but Im not exactly sure how. Can someone explain just what baggying is. I gather that it is moisturizing and then sleeping with a cap on. How is the hair under the cap, and what do you do in the morning? Please pardon my ignorance, as I am very new here and dont know much about any of this stuff.


 
 Do you have the search facility on your comp, sometimes it crashes but if you type in questions to search the archives youll probably get a whole thread in there.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=64997


----------



## love2alicia (Apr 30, 2007)

*LOVE2-- yes it is nice to have a supportive partner LOL..my bf sat here last night and listened to me go on and on about how bought a bunch of hair products and was really excited to try then and about 10 minutes later he said "you know you have been talking about hair for about 20 min boo" Hey yanno I'm excited to get my hair back healthy --- not to mention a few days ago I put too much moisturizer into my baggying method and it came out looking like a dayum jherri curl*

 Ha, they so cute lol! I like it this way because on Black comedy programmes they always take the piss out of Black women who wrap their hair up at night or baggy. My boyfriend is very nice and supportive even though he has no idea what I am going on about


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Apr 30, 2007)

AllyBam said:
			
		

> Okay, the hair is great, but I am noticing excessive shedding. I am not seeing the little hairs all over the place. Everytime I comb I am seeing the long hairs.
> The hair is not damaged, but I cannot seem to stop the shedding. Is anyone else seeing this problem. If so, what did you use to stop the shedding?


 
A few of us have posted about have increased breakage and shedding with the overnight full-head baggy method.  I stopped doing it.  Its not for everyone.  If you truly think the shedding is a result of baggying, you should try to cut back and not do it every night and see if you notice a difference or you could baggy in the evening for a few hours and take it off before you go to bed and just sleep with your regular satin scarf.  I hope this helps so that you won't have to stop completely.


----------



## lucy (Apr 30, 2007)

love2alicia said:
			
		

> Do you have the search facility on your comp, sometimes it crashes but if you type in questions to search the archives youll probably get a whole thread in there.
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=64997


 
thanks for that link love2.


----------



## AllyBam (Apr 30, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:
			
		

> A few of us have posted about have increased breakage and shedding with the overnight full-head baggy method. I stopped doing it. Its not for everyone. If you truly think the shedding is a result of baggying, you should try to cut back and not do it every night and see if you notice a difference or you could baggy in the evening for a few hours and take it off before you go to bed and just sleep with your regular satin scarf. I hope this helps so that you won't have to stop completely.



Thanks! What is good for the goose is not always good for the gander. Your hair looks great! I notice the baggying makes my hair come out badly. How did you get yours looking so nice?


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Apr 30, 2007)

AllyBam said:
			
		

> Thanks! What is good for the goose is not always good for the gander. Your hair looks great! I notice the baggying makes my hair come out badly. How did you get yours looking so nice?


 
Awww...thanks Ally.  Weekly shampoo, deep conditioning, airdrying and loose bunning every day.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (May 1, 2007)

NappyParadise said:
			
		

> So far so good! This Baggy method is a charm LOL!! Iwent to the BSS And found me some Plastic Caps without the stretchy band and I was so happy because that stretchy band was driving me crazy LOL!! & they were a Little Pricey because they were 4 for $1.00 so you know these will be Re-usable just like the others, I tried the Plastic Grocery Bags but they were to big for my Head and I just couldn't get it right LOL!!!!
> 
> But my hair is soft and when I went outside it was just Full of Sheen!!!!



That elastic was driving me crazy too.  I'm to cheap to buy the 4 for $1, so I bought the regular ones and altered them.  I cut a slit and took out the rubber band, then I took a thin ribbon put a safety pin in the end and run it through the cap where the rubber band had been.  I use the ribbon to tie a little bow so that the plastic cap doesn't slip off.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (May 1, 2007)

GoldenBreeze said:
			
		

> That elastic was driving me crazy too. I'm to cheap to buy the 4 for $1, so I bought the regular ones and altered them. I cut a slit and took out the rubber band, then I took a thin ribbon put a safety pin in the end and run it through the cap where the rubber band had been. I use the ribbon to tie a little bow so that the plastic cap doesn't slip off.


 
Gone Girl !!!! You hooked it up!!! I need to try that myself


----------



## HollyGolightly1982 (May 1, 2007)

I hope I'm not too late to join in. I'd love to get in on this challenge.


----------



## autumnbeauty29 (May 1, 2007)

UMM no H*LL NO!!! I must have no idea what I am doing because it seems like my hair is a sticky, gummy, gooey a-- mess The last two times I washed my hair (first time reg wash, today clarify) I have had to poo and rinse approximately 3-4 times to get this crap out of my hair! I looked in the mirror today because it seemed like I keep sticking my hands in gunk and I swear there were big clumps cottage cheese in my hair it was the products I used to baggy    I have no idea if it's the oil moisturizer alone or the oil moisturizer+castor oil used to seal but I am getting frustrated. I have no idea what to do??? Do I need to change products???

On the flip side I am noticing less breakage with my hair 

This is what I use to baggy..Please someone help me. Do I need to change products???





I cannot go around with all this in my head day in and day out even though I cowash and poo once weekly I cannot last from week to week. I feel like a nasty mess...


----------



## Serenity_Peace (May 1, 2007)

autumnbeauty29 said:
			
		

> UMM no H*LL NO!!! I must have no idea what I am doing because it seems like my hair is a sticky, gummy, gooey a-- mess The last two times I washed my hair (first time reg wash, today clarify) I have had to poo and rinse approximately 3-4 times to get this crap out of my hair! I looked in the mirror today because it seemed like I keep sticking my hands in gunk and I swear there were big clumps cottage cheese in my hair it was the products I used to baggy    I have no idea if it's the oil moisturizer alone or the oil moisturizer+castor oil used to seal but I am getting frustrated. I have no idea what to do??? Do I need to change products???
> 
> On the flip side I am noticing less breakage with my hair
> 
> ...



If your hair is fine, that moisturizer is a bit heavy, as is the castor oil. Perhaps a lighter moisturizer would work? Either that, or baggy every other day or every two days! Keep us posted.


----------



## smuice (May 1, 2007)

darkempress said:
			
		

> *AWWW SO YOU WONT BE JOINING .....I'M SURE YOU'LL DO GREAT WITH YOUR BRAIDS ANYWAY. GOOD LUCK  *


 
I have been baggying for the past 2 weeks with braids, so I am definitely in!!


----------



## autumnbeauty29 (May 2, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:
			
		

> If your hair is fine, that moisturizer is a bit heavy, as is the castor oil. Perhaps a lighter moisturizer would work? Either that, or baggy every other day or every two days! Keep us posted.


 
Yes my hair is fine..I have to be quite careful with it. Do you think ORS olive oil is a good fit. I have used it before in moderation and liked it, I just thought I would go with something different this time-but I will throw that in the garbage tonight! I also baggy under my weave as to protect my hair from the net.


----------



## 14got (May 2, 2007)

I'm thinking about trying it
I failed @ crown and glory
I missed my hair


----------



## autumnbeauty29 (May 2, 2007)

autumnbeauty29 said:
			
		

> I looked in the mirror today because it seemed like I keep sticking my hands in gunk and I swear there were big clumps cottage cheese in my hair it was the products I used to baggy    I have no idea if it's the oil moisturizer alone or the oil moisturizer+castor oil used to seal but I am getting frustrated.


 
Bumping...
....I was looking at the ORS line and does anyone think one of these is good? One over the other?    Thanks for any tips 
ORS Hair Lotion
ORS Hair Creme


----------



## HERicane10 (May 2, 2007)

autumnbeauty29 said:
			
		

> Bumping...
> ....I was looking at the ORS line and does anyone think one of these is good? One over the other?    Thanks for any tips
> ORS Hair Lotion
> ORS Hair Creme



Well, I really love the shea butter moisturizer by Cantu! (oil based) Also like the leave in mixed with a lil castor oil. (water based)

Check 'em out!


----------



## autumnbeauty29 (May 4, 2007)

First I want to say I starting using the ORS lotion and I love it! It works great with my hair.

I wanted to get a generic 'poll' on those of you who baggy the whole head at night. How do you do this (wrap, braids, twists, etc..)?


----------



## Andreainnis (May 4, 2007)

I'm baggying with lacio lacio, castor oil on edges,profective heathy ends on my ends with my hair either in a wrap, or in two braids to keep it un-tangled.


----------



## meaganita (May 4, 2007)

autumnbeauty29 said:
			
		

> First I want to say I starting using the ORS lotion and I love it! It works great with my hair.
> 
> I wanted to get a generic 'poll' on those of you who baggy the whole head at night. How do you do this (wrap, braids, twists, etc..)?


 
Braids


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (May 4, 2007)

autumnbeauty29 said:
			
		

> First I want to say I starting using the ORS lotion and I love it! It works great with my hair.
> 
> I wanted to get a generic 'poll' on those of you who baggy the whole head at night. How do you do this (wrap, braids, twists, etc..)?


 
I use S-curl and castor oil on the ends and 2 strand twist. Now tonight I am roller setting my hair after I texlax it, so it will be rolled while I baggy tonight


----------



## SvelteVelvet (May 4, 2007)

I had to back out of this challenge  , I did it a few times, no breakage or anything like that. I just can't commit enough to really truly say I'm a part of it and attribute any difference with my hair to it. Good luck to everyone else though! I'll still be curious to see others results after their 3 month period.


----------



## tarheelgurl (May 4, 2007)

I am dropping out of this challenge too!erplexed  I like the way my hair feels after I baggy but it is too much for my fine strands. After more than twice a week my hair starts looking oily and flat and I start getting more shedding after about the 3rd time baggying between washes. 

What I will do is baggy once a week because my head seems to able to tolerate that without any extra shedding.


----------



## autumnbeauty29 (May 4, 2007)

tarheelgurl said:
			
		

> I am dropping out of this challenge too!erplexed I like the way my hair feels after I baggy but it is too much for my fine strands. After more than twice a week my hair starts looking oily and flat and I start getting more shedding after about the 3rd time baggying between washes.
> 
> What I will do is baggy once a week because my head seems to able to tolerate that without any extra shedding.


 
 Hate to see you two go   I backed off some because my hair is fine too and couldn't take everything I was trying to do. I modified the moisturizer, how much I was using and even the number of days I baggyed and I am seeing a difference. If you saw my previous post my hair looked a plum fool at one point. So I just had to find my happy medium. I hope you find what works for you.


----------



## kinkylyfe (May 4, 2007)

Since some females have backed out...Can I join the challenge? If so, I will baggie my ends for a min 4 days / week. I'm trying to decide which oils to use on my ends (alma, castor or olive) Any suggestions on what oil to use.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (May 4, 2007)

I think this Baggy challenge is good for those of us that have thick dry hair and can use the extra Moisture, I know that if I was Relaxed I could do it but I would have to use no extra moistureizer, but being natural and having dry hair it works great for me. I am sorry it didn't work out for the rest of you.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (May 4, 2007)

I'm baggying my ends only because after a while the new growth started giving me the finger 

I was lazy and skipped just three days of baggying and my hair paid for it by breaking and getting tangled   Needless to say I'm back on it lol

Hang in there! Don't be afraid to tweak it! Talk to your hair and listen when it tells you what it doesn't like.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (May 5, 2007)

autumnbeauty29 said:
			
		

> Yes my hair is fine..I have to be quite careful with it. Do you think ORS olive oil is a good fit. I have used it before in moderation and liked it, I just thought I would go with something different this time-but I will throw that in the garbage tonight! I also baggy under my weave as to protect my hair from the net.



ORS is fine as long as it's not too heavy. I use a very light moisturizer, then seal with either Aphogee Fatty Acids or a very light dime size portion of castor oil *only* on the ends. I think the moisturizer is the key. My fine hair hates heavy moisturizers. Keep us posted.


----------



## SouthernTease (May 5, 2007)

So I've been baggying everyday
since I joined this challenge.
I will continue to do so...
BUT the elastic is getting on my nerves.
I was thinking of using
a plastic shopping bag or something.
I like it... its great


----------



## Proudpiscean (May 5, 2007)

I've been either doing the whole head baggy or baggying the ends 3-5 days per week with great results! I think the key is to use very little product. If I get heavy handed my hair turns out wet instead of moisturized.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (May 5, 2007)

amr501 said:
			
		

> I've been either doing the whole head baggy or baggying the ends 3-5 days per week with great results! I think the key is to use very little product. If I get heavy handed my hair turns out wet instead of moisturized.



I have to agree. When I first started I couldn't figure out why my hair was soaking wet when I woke up. I started to use very little leave in and a dab of oil - on my ends only - and this has wokred out well! 

I'm currently not in the challenge but I'd like to join!


----------



## tarheelgurl (May 5, 2007)

autumnbeauty29 said:
			
		

> Hate to see you two go I backed off some because my hair is fine too and couldn't take everything I was trying to do. I modified the moisturizer, how much I was using and even the number of days I baggyed and I am seeing a difference. If you saw my previous post my hair looked a plum fool at one point. So I just had to find my happy medium. I hope you find what works for you.


 
Thanks Autumnbeauty, I hate that it didn't really work out. I am still trying out different moisturizers a month at a time so maybe I will find one that will work with the baggying. Good luck on finding your medium, I hope I can find mine too!


----------



## autumnbeauty29 (May 5, 2007)

jayjaycurlz said:
			
		

> I have to agree. When I first started I couldn't figure out why my hair was soaking wet when I woke up. I started to use very little leave in and a dab of oil - on my ends only - and this has wokred out well!
> 
> I'm currently not in the challenge but I'd like to join!


 
I couldn't agree more I barely use any olive oil and a small amount of oil and my hair is so silky in the morning. I was about to give up one night before I tried this and I jumped back on ship


----------



## SignatureBeauty (May 5, 2007)

I am so loving the Baggy Method! Last night I tried to sleep without it and I just couldn't do it, my head felt "Naked" so I had to put it on LOL!!! I really feel that it is helping me with dryness, plus I sleep with my ceiling fan on. I am using my QB Heavy Cream mixed with S-Curl to make it work better so I can use it up and make room for Ashas products.

And the good thing is that when I wake up I just take my cap off and sprtiz a little water to wake up my hair and my curls are looking good all day long.


----------



## pressncurl (May 8, 2007)

When does this challenge end?  I want to join.  My hair has been _supa dupa_ dry lately!


----------



## GoldenBreeze (May 8, 2007)

pressncurl said:
			
		

> When does this challenge end?  I want to join.  My hair has been _supa dupa_ dry lately!



Welcome!  It ends in July so you have plenty of time left.


----------



## Maa Maa omo mti (May 8, 2007)

I just relaxed my hair.  The little baggy that I was doing really helped.  My hair has thickened up.  I just need to be more consistant.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (May 8, 2007)

I think I am gonna have to drop out of the Baggy Challenge for awhile, because my scalp has become itchy and sore & I have just felt a patch that has broke off, Dammit!!! I really enjoyed doing this, my hair felt so soft and moisturized, But I have to listen to my hair, I will just do my old regular routine and tie it up at night without the baggy. I hope the rest of you ladies have Great Success.
I thought itchy meant growth LOL!! But mine has soreness where it is itching.  Thanks Ladies!!


----------



## mommie (May 9, 2007)

Im in I'll baggy at night 4-5 times a week!!   

Can't wait to see the results
                                                     Dawn


----------



## Motivator01 (May 15, 2007)

oK i am back in the game 
7 days a week baggy all day taking off only to breath (lol)
This works


----------



## HERicane10 (May 15, 2007)

I so wanted to really nail this challenge & get some eye-popping results like darkempress!  But my fine hair is not having it. I keep seeing broken ends everywhere...and that just wont do! It's great for my girls (THICK, MOISTURE-CHALLENGED hair)  I hope you ladies have great success with this....just like darkempress! My 30mn-1hr pre-poo is about all the time my hair will give me in a baggy!


----------



## Aveena (May 17, 2007)

bump...

I'd like to know how this is working out for more people.  I'm not part of the challenge but last night I put a plastic cap on in place of my silk bonnet.. I put peppermint oil mix on my scalp like I normally do and woke up with damp hair!  

I had no ieda my head gave off so much heat at night.  I didn't ge any breakage as a result- but it got me wondering how everyone else in the challenge is fairing?


----------



## HollyGolightly1982 (May 17, 2007)

I kinda feel like I have a jheri curl. I can't get use to my bag crumpling.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (May 17, 2007)

I am doing pretty good but I have to back off because my scalp was itching like crazy, but it seems to work good for my dry hair, I also sleep with my ceiling fan on and so the plastic cap helps out alot, my hair has gotten bigger but  I won't take anymore photos until I hit my 6 MONTH mark to see how my growth is coming LOL!!! If I take one every month I don't see progress.


----------



## Empress Yahudah (May 18, 2007)

So far so good I baggy Sunday night thru Thursday night ...I dont mind the damp hair since I wear my hair up durring the week..one thing for sure I dont need to moisturize durring the week


----------



## coconow2007 (May 18, 2007)

I'm in I will baggy whole head every nite.


----------



## *Michelle* (May 18, 2007)

HollyGolightly1982 said:
			
		

> I kinda feel like I have a jheri curl. I can't get use to my bag crumpling.



Me too. I did however start using a scarf every night because before this I NEVER covered my hair at night...so I'm not a complete failure, right


----------



## Bint Yusef (May 18, 2007)

Ive had to scale bag some. Fine hair cant take all this wetness, I was noticing too much hair on my hands.


----------



## *Michelle* (May 18, 2007)

OnAHairQuest said:
			
		

> Ive had to scale bag some. *Fine hair cant take all this wetness*, I was noticing too much hair on my hands.



Hmmm, maybe thats why this didn't work for me


----------



## Empress Yahudah (May 18, 2007)

OnAHairQuest said:
			
		

> Ive had to scale bag some. Fine hair cant take all this wetness, I was noticing too much hair on my hands.


 
Hmmm might be moisture over load for ur hair


----------



## Bint Yusef (May 18, 2007)

Yes I think so. I have combatted that with a few protein treatments.





			
				MissMadaam said:
			
		

> Hmmm might be moisture over load for ur hair


----------



## kinkylyfe (May 19, 2007)

I'm really loving the BAGGIE challenge!!! I am using the individual baggie method atleast 4 days / week and I noticed a growth in my hair. I don't know EXACTLY how much but there has been a difference.  I use a mixed cond regimine on my braids, seal with castor oil or vaseline then baggie.   Patiently waiting for the complete results AFTER the 3months.


----------



## coconow2007 (May 19, 2007)

I took it a step further - I bag my full head at nite and bag under my bun during the day.  I hope this is not overkill


----------



## Missi (May 19, 2007)

erplexed I love to baggy, I'm all for it: but recently I've been slacking: I left for VA on thursday last week for mothers day and got back on Sunday: I washed my hair and rollerset: I was suppose to wash on thursday but I slept at my friends apartment so i didn't: i came back home friday afternoon and went to my hs promenade: came back at 10pm and now its Saturday 12:19 and i'm bout to wash my hair: i missed Thurs-Sun & Thurs-Fri of Baggying: *DID I FAIL THE CHALLENGE? *


----------



## Empress Yahudah (May 19, 2007)

Ive been thinking...where has Dark Empress been....You-Hooo where are UUUU how is everything going


----------



## GoldenBreeze (May 19, 2007)

coconow2007 said:
			
		

> I took it a step further - I bag my full head at nite and bag under my bun during the day.  I hope this is not overkill



May check-in. - If it is overkill, I'm guilty also! The baggy method is going well for me.  I've been doing it since Jan, and my hair is moist and happy.


----------



## darkempress (May 20, 2007)

hey guys, 
  just checking in to see how everyone has been doing with the challenge. sorry i've been mia these few weeks. i lost a good friend last week and my computers been down lately. so i'm actually writing this from my phone. everything is fine with  me otherwise, i'm transitioning right now so i have a pack of new growth under my relaxed ends.


----------



## Amour (May 27, 2007)

darkempress said:
			
		

> hey guys,
> just checking in to see how everyone has been doing with the challenge. sorry i've been mia these few weeks. i lost a good friend last week and my computers been down lately. so i'm actually writing this from my phone. everything is fine with me otherwise, i'm transitioning right now so i have a pack of new growth under my relaxed ends.


 
 i just searched this thread to see where you been at DarkEmpress.. Hope you doing OK


----------



## jayjaycurlz (May 27, 2007)

I've been doing well withthis challenge also. I'm baggying everyday under my phoney pony and I'm doing DCs with protein once a week to combat the moisture. My hair is loving me right now! 

At this rate I'll be 'full shoulder length' by June! 

Yeah!


----------



## GoldenBreeze (May 28, 2007)

darkempress said:
			
		

> hey guys,
> just checking in to see how everyone has been doing with the challenge. sorry i've been mia these few weeks. i lost a good friend last week and my computers been down lately. so i'm actually writing this from my phone. everything is fine with  me otherwise, i'm transitioning right now so i have a pack of new growth under my relaxed ends.



Glad to see you DE.   I"m so sorry to hear about your friend.  You have my deepest condolences.


----------



## mommie (May 28, 2007)

My hair is just loving the baggy, my goal was 4xs a wk now I find myself baggying 6-7xs a wk, I love it.  I noticed some growth in the back where there has been so much damage, so I asked my son & husband if they noticed any growth and they yes! I love this challenge


----------



## CherrySBR (May 30, 2007)

So , I have been a lurker for awhile and finally decided to join and start taking proper care of my hair. I did the BC last year Jan and it was wonderful.  I would love to stay bald, but the husband was not to happy with a wife with no hair.Now that my hair has grown and I am in need of care and going to the salon is very costly. Not to mention due to religious reasons I have to find someone who can do my hair without men coming in and out of the place. Anyways I decided to go with the baggy challenge since my hair is lacking moisture, but I cannot find the instructions on how to start it. How do it? Please can someone help me out. Oh by the way my name is Cherry, thanks in advance.


----------



## coconow2007 (Jun 2, 2007)

darkempress and all of you ladies who have offered help and advice you get a big thank you - I just started baggying 5/19th and already noticed a great deal of growth - not only that my hair feels thicker and appears stronger.  I am officially a *'baggy convert'*


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jun 4, 2007)

coconow2007 said:
			
		

> darkempress and all of you ladies who have offered help and advice you get a big thank you - I just started baggying 5/19th and already noticed a great deal of growth - not only that my hair feels thicker and appears stronger.  I am officially a *'baggy convert'*



Although I didn't give any advice (I don't think I did), I'm glad the baggy method is working for you.  In that hot dry AZ weather, you will certainly get a benefit from extra moisture.


----------



## mommie (Jun 4, 2007)

CherrySBR said:
			
		

> So , I have been a lurker for awhile and finally decided to join and start taking proper care of my hair. I did the BC last year Jan and it was wonderful. I would love to stay bald, but the husband was not to happy with a wife with no hair.Now that my hair has grown and I am in need of care and going to the salon is very costly. Not to mention due to religious reasons I have to find someone who can do my hair without men coming in and out of the place. Anyways I decided to go with the baggy challenge since my hair is lacking moisture, but I cannot find the instructions on how to start it. How do it? Please can someone help me out. Oh by the way my name is Cherry, thanks in advance.


All I do is use a moisterizer, some essential oils to stimulate the scalp, then seal it with evoo, and put a plastic cap on then a tie a satin scarf on.  HTH


----------



## eve777 (Jun 4, 2007)

excuse my ignorance, but im new to this.........but what is a baggy?


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jun 5, 2007)

eve777 said:
			
		

> excuse my ignorance, but im new to this.........but what is a baggy?



The baggy method is used either on a ponytail/bun or the entire head to add and/or hold moisture to the hair.  If we put a baggy on the ponytail, it is just a sandwich bag.  The ones that do not have a zipper.  When we baggy the entire head we use processing caps, shower caps, or just a plastic grocery bags.  Before putting the baggy on we moisturize and seal with oil.  If you type baggy or baggy method in the search box, you will find much more info.  It may also help to read some of the beginning of this thread. HHG


----------



## coconow2007 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks Goldenbreeze - It is really helping I forgot that my hair could actually look so conditioned.  This dry air and hard water in Arizona has really been hard on my hair.


----------



## CherrySBR (Jun 6, 2007)

mommie said:
			
		

> All I do is use a moisterizer, some essential oils to stimulate the scalp, then seal it with evoo, and put a plastic cap on then a tie a satin scarf on.  HTH



Thank you for the instructions. I started the challenge and already my hair is loving the moisture.


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Jun 6, 2007)

I really adore the baggy method,but I find that not using moisture on my hair works better,for me....my hair thrives in a warm  & moist environment...My hair grows like a weed in the summertime...I noticed that putting moisture under the baggy is overkill for my fine strands...I really believe that hair grows better in warmer humid climates,I say all this 2 say that the baggy method gives hair that "summer" environment for optimal growth...idk...just thinking


----------



## Aveena (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm not in the challenge, however, I have been baggying periodically.  I can't do it more than 2 times a week but so far it's great!  It's a keeper.  I add  moisture beforehand depending on the condition of my hair that particular day.  Sometimes I do sometimes I don't.


----------



## chica_canella (Jun 6, 2007)

So and s-curl or sta-sof fro mixture, glycerin, leave-in african royale conditioner in a bag mixture?

What do you ladies think?


----------



## ButterflyCurls (Jun 6, 2007)

I know I'm new hear but I want to try this....I was a former naturallycurly member but this site is better to me, so I joined. I'm in...


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jun 7, 2007)

chica_canella said:
			
		

> So and s-curl or sta-sof fro mixture, glycerin, leave-in african royale conditioner in a bag mixture?
> 
> What do you ladies think?



It sounds good.  What oil are you sealing with?


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jun 7, 2007)

ButterflyCurls said:
			
		

> I know I'm new hear but I want to try this....I was a former naturallycurly member but this site is better to me, so I joined. I'm in...



Welcome to the board and the challenge.


----------



## chica_canella (Jun 8, 2007)

GoldenBreeze said:
			
		

> It sounds good. What oil are you sealing with?


 
Maybe some jojoba oil or Sealed Ends by Bonacure?


----------



## scarcity21 (Jun 8, 2007)

ladies...with braids that baggy...do u seal with oil?  I have micros in now and I ask bcos i spray with surge/ aphogee green tea...followed by a moisturising tea tree braid spray by parnevu....some nights i follow with my mixture (scurl, NTM E.oils of rosemary,rose hip,emu and castor oil) instead to offset surge's drying effect?
But reading the last 3 or four posts in this thread got me thinking that maybe ive been doing it wrong all along...bcos i do not seal with oil...(althoough ive noticed increased thickness and my hair is moisturised when the braids come out)...lemme find out ive been doing it wrong all this time 
I guess what i wanted to know is if  u seal the braids with jojoba, castor or emu oil after spraying ur leave in nightly?


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jun 9, 2007)

chica_canella said:
			
		

> Maybe some jojoba oil or Sealed Ends by Bonacure?



Jojoba should be fine.  I'm not familiar with Bonacure, but if it's an oil it should be fine.  Try it out and see if the baggy method works for you, but most of all listen to your hair.


----------



## mommie (Jun 11, 2007)

Glad your hair is loving it


----------



## CherrySBR (Jun 15, 2007)

I started bagging my whole head on the 1st of June. I noticed my hair was enjoying the moisture around the 5th or 6th day. As of today it has been a full 2 weeks. I have gotten so use to wearing my shower cap all day long that I decided to not take it off. Well I finally decided to do my hair in a doobi last night and my husband was like your hair looks good. It finally hit me that he was talking about the condition of my hair. I have super thick curly hair. It is always dry, and dull looking. Now it looks like I just conditioned it. I believe I am a bagger for life. Being that I have to cover my hair due to religious reasons, I can wear my whole head baggie outside and nobody will ever know.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jun 15, 2007)

I have a slight problem.....sometimes my hair is too wet when I remove the baggy the next morning - I have the drippies   I wear a wig, so I'm not worry about how it looks.

Is anynbody else's hair too wet the next morning.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 15, 2007)

I would like to join this challenge. I will baggy from July to September.


----------



## ak46 (Jun 15, 2007)

I would like to join too...late I know...but i still want to challenge myself. I will start baggying my ends in July and continue throughout Aug and Sept. I will be wearing half wigs during this challenge and baggying before bed and also during the day =)


----------



## scarcity21 (Jun 15, 2007)

scarcity21 said:
			
		

> ladies...with braids that baggy...do u seal with oil? I have micros in now and I ask bcos i spray with surge/ aphogee green tea...followed by a moisturising tea tree braid spray by parnevu....some nights i follow with my mixture (scurl, NTM E.oils of rosemary,rose hip,emu and castor oil) instead to offset surge's drying effect?
> But reading the last 3 or four posts in this thread got me thinking that maybe ive been doing it wrong all along...bcos i do not seal with oil...(althoough ive noticed increased thickness and my hair is moisturised when the braids come out)...lemme find out ive been doing it wrong all this time
> I guess what i wanted to know is if u seal the braids with jojoba, castor or emu oil after spraying ur leave in nightly?


 



anyone   plssssssssssssssss?


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Jun 18, 2007)

How's the baggie challenge going?
When is the results date?
I have braids now I want to know when I should take them out?
later


----------



## amwcah (Jun 18, 2007)

scarcity21 said:
			
		

> anyone   plssssssssssssssss?



Scarcity21~I just got braids yesterday and I baggy.  YES!  I seal with oil.  First, I spray my braids with S Curl or CareFree Curl.  Next, I pour a little Alma oil in my hands and distribute thru the braids.  I don't feel like the moisture is being thoroughly sealed so I may use a spray bottle to apply it.  Maybe I will make a mixture of Alma, Castor, and Olive oils.  Last, I baggy my whole head with a plastic cap.  The next morning my braids are a little damp, but the quickly dry before I leave the house.  To prevent product build up on my braids, I only moisturize once per day while my braids are in.  S Curl can be kind of thick.  Oh, I add a little water to my S Curl bottle to thin it out.


----------



## scarcity21 (Jun 18, 2007)

amwcah said:
			
		

> Scarcity21~I just got braids yesterday and I baggy. YES! I seal with oil. First, I spray my braids with S Curl or CareFree Curl. Next, I pour a little Alma oil in my hands and distribute thru the braids. I don't feel like the moisture is being thoroughly sealed so I may use a spray bottle to apply it. Maybe I will make a mixture of Alma, Castor, and Olive oils. Last, I baggy my whole head with a plastic cap. The next morning my braids are a little damp, but the quickly dry before I leave the house. To prevent product build up on my braids, I only moisturize once per day while my braids are in. S Curl can be kind of thick. Oh, I add a little water to my S Curl bottle to thin it out.


 
Thank you so much...I add water to my scurl too...ive been having success not sealing with oil...but then for the last set of braids b4 the one I have in right now...i just made a mixture of water, scurl, rose water, parnevu tea tree spray, NTM and castor oil  all mixed in a spray bottle....when the braids came down...all i got was soft conditioned moisturized hair   im gonna try ur method and compare ill let u know how it turns out....


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jun 20, 2007)

BlkOnyx488 said:
			
		

> How's the baggie challenge going?
> *When is the results date?*
> I have braids now I want to know when I should take them out?
> later



I don't know the exact date, but we started about 4/3, so I'm guessing it will be the 1st week in July.  Hopefully DE will come and post when it's time.


----------



## imstush (Jun 20, 2007)

GoldenBreeze said:
			
		

> I don't know the exact date, but we started about 4/3, so I'm guessing it will be the 1st week in July. Hopefully DE will come and post when it's time.


 
Is DarkEmpress still around?  I tried to go into her Fotki but it wasn't up.


----------



## gelati (Jun 20, 2007)

ak46 said:
			
		

> I would like to join too...late I know...but i still want to challenge myself. I will start baggying my ends in July and continue throughout Aug and Sept. I will be wearing half wigs during this challenge and baggying before bed and also during the day =)


 
I would like to baggy in July, Aug. and Sept. too.  I just got a good trim(cut)  and I want to work on retaining my length!!!!  I also will be wearing half wigs and clip-ins(thanks LiLi) for the summer.  I tried it out last week and it worked out great!!!!  My hair was very soft and moist!!!!


----------



## pinkdot's blog (Jun 20, 2007)

amwcah said:
			
		

> Scarcity21~I just got braids yesterday and I baggy.  YES!  I seal with oil.  First, I spray my braids with S Curl or CareFree Curl.  Next, I pour a little Alma oil in my hands and distribute thru the braids.  I don't feel like the moisture is being thoroughly sealed so I may use a spray bottle to apply it.  Maybe I will make a mixture of Alma, Castor, and Olive oils.  Last, I baggy my whole head with a plastic cap.  The next morning my braids are a little damp, but the quickly dry before I leave the house.  To prevent product build up on my braids, I only moisturize once per day while my braids are in.  S Curl can be kind of thick.  Oh, I add a little water to my S Curl bottle to thin it out.



_How long are your braids?_


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jun 21, 2007)

imstush said:
			
		

> Is DarkEmpress still around?  I tried to go into her Fotki but it wasn't up.



She is still around.  It may have been the fotki site; I just went to her fotki with no problem.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Jun 22, 2007)

i feel off the bandwagon....i will start again in  july


----------



## HollyGolightly1982 (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm still baggying. I am wearing it right now. I'm going to start baggying seven night a week from today until August 31. I'm really hoping to get two inches in time for my wedding.


----------



## CherrySBR (Jun 27, 2007)

I started bagging a little less because my hair was wet all the time. I am now doing it 5 days a week taking off the weekend since that is when I am out and about most. I usually have about a half inch growth a month. I measure on the 24th of each month. I am close to an inch. So I am already seeing a bit of extra growth. My hair is very conditioned. It feels softer when dry. I started wearing two strand twists when I am bagging so when I remove the bag it will dry nicely.I am also trying not to use any heat on my hair for 3 months. The joys of taking care of ones hair.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jun 28, 2007)

jaded_faerie said:
			
		

> i feel off the bandwagon....i will start again in july


 
Me, too. New month and new start.


----------



## ngodigydi (Jun 28, 2007)

what is a baggy method?


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Jun 28, 2007)

ngodigydi said:
			
		

> what is a baggy method?




Click Here!

*I don't feel like typing it.

I'm in the challenge tho, if its still going on.*


----------



## darkempress (Jul 2, 2007)

*TODAY IS 3 MONTHS SINCE THE BAGGY CHALLENGE WAS STARTED. I UPDATED MY ALBUM WITH PICS OF MY HAIRCUT FOR MY TRANSITION. DOES ANYONE ELSE WHO WHO IS AT OR CLOSE TO THE 3 MONTH MARK HAVE PICS TO SHARE *


----------



## SouthernTease (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm going to reveal both my HYH challenge & BAGGY CHALLENGE results on July 15th since I joined both of them late.


----------



## HollyGolightly1982 (Jul 2, 2007)

I have pics. I will upload them today.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jul 2, 2007)

I'll update my album after August 31 which is the end of session 2 of bootcamp, and I plan to continue using the baggy method.

Your transition trim is looking good DE.


----------



## HollyGolightly1982 (Jul 2, 2007)

Before
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





After


----------



## HollyGolightly1982 (Jul 2, 2007)

Wow those were huge, sorry.


----------



## Hair Iam (Jul 2, 2007)

If this group starts again , please add me to the list for July to Sept 2007.
I was just saying today, that I have to step up my ends. My hair is growing like weeds but my ends have been suffering ..so grow... cut.... grow...cut. Well NO MORE!. Bagging my ends 5 days per week. Started today ..just before I found this thread  Watch me now .


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jul 2, 2007)

HollyGolightly1982 said:
			
		

> Wow those were huge, sorry.



Great progress!


----------



## Much2much41 (Jul 4, 2007)

I certainly hate I missed this challenge, but I'm going to do it on my own every night (or at least five nights) for the rest of the year to try to make it to bra strap.  I have a bag on my head right this minute


----------



## HollyGolightly1982 (Jul 4, 2007)

GoldenBreeze said:
			
		

> Great progress!


 

Thank you.


----------

